# Horrible Guitar Land!



## hufschmid

I'm inspiring myself of a thread from a french forum....

Basically you must post pictures of guitars or basses or even ugly hardware you think are the epic winners of pure ugly fail...





This can also be a great source of inspiration 



For exemple


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Wow.  UGH.







http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ILBJp2yvAW4/SAKBBpbwLbI/AAAAAAAAAPI/8tV00NrGW9o/s400/01-11penis.jpg Possibly NWS


----------



## hufschmid

I was thinking about that one


----------



## hufschmid

http://ginolhac.free.fr/stonemannude.jpg Possible NWS


----------



## synrgy




----------



## hufschmid

Nice


----------



## synrgy

that one in the middle is actually kind of neat, in a fantasy sort of way.

Like, I imagine it being a guitar that a an inhabitant of Wonderland would play..


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## liamh

I cant stand burns london guitars:


----------



## hufschmid

liamh said:


> I cant stand burns london guitars:


----------



## liamh

synrgy said:


>


That explains the v-shaped gap in my kitchen work-surface!


----------



## ShadyDavey

SPOONS.......SPOONS for my eyes.....


----------



## synrgy

liamh said:


> That explains the v-shaped gap in my kitchen work-surface!


 


I'm glad you see it my way. I'm in the process of refinishing it, but when I posted a thread about it more than a couple Jackson fanboy's were basically doing the "NOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!!!!!!!" thing, that I would 'ruin that amazing finish'.


----------



## Daemon




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Daemon

Can u do better than me x) ?


----------



## hufschmid

Daemon said:


> Can u do better than me x) ?


----------



## Daemon

x)


----------



## vontetzianos




----------



## playstopause

j/k


----------



## hufschmid

you bastard


----------



## liamh

^dont even joke about things like that!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

That's right... I said it.


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> you bastard


----------



## hufschmid

The sushi guitar...


----------



## vampiregenocide

liamh said:


> I cant stand burns london guitars:



Lol I have a Burns 12 string electric  But it is much more attractive than that.


----------



## hufschmid

what a great way to improve fret access


----------



## JerkyChid

Ugly











Very ugly







MY EYES!!! BURN IT!!! BURN IT!!!!







Thank you Mr. Hendrix


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hairychris

I can't believe that no-one's posted


----------



## Mattmc74

hufschmid said:


> The sushi guitar...



Sushi guitar? That has to be the most ugly piece of shit I have ever seen! What a stupid idea!


----------



## hufschmid

hairychris said:


> I can't believe that no-one's posted




Oh man


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## SargeantVomit

I REALLY want one of those backwards strats so people will be like "what in the FUCK?!"

I also want a guitar that looks like me just like Rick Nielson.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Justin Bailey

hufschmid said:


>



that is actually fucking awesome


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## synrgy

hufschmid said:


>


 
I know a guy who would think that was the holy grail of guitars for him.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing

Demoniac said:


>


^Clearly, this guitar is in fact awesome.


----------



## Leon

hufschmid said:


>



I'd hit that


----------



## AK DRAGON

I wouldn't call this horrible, just a little out there.
he is a phenominal artist LINK


----------



## McBrain

Well it's a Bass, but still...


----------



## Daemoniac

[


McBrain said:


> Well it's a Bass, but still...



 Holy shit thats awesome!


----------



## liamh

50% of these guitars are awesome..
Fishacaster, sushicaster, its all good


----------



## cddragon

Strange that it's still not posted...


----------



## OrsusMetal

McBrain said:


> Well it's a Bass, but still...


 
Does that only have 2 strings? And I agree, FUCK THAT IS COOL!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I sank into a deep feeling of regret after seeing this thread.


----------



## Cadavuh

cddragon said:


> Strange that it's still not posted...


----------



## poopyalligator

hufschmid said:


>





Demoniac said:


>




I think both of those are actually pretty cool.


----------



## Arctodus

hufschmid said:


>




Hey I like the Gibson Corvus. Best gibson design ever.


----------



## McBrain

OrsusMetal said:


> Does that only have 2 strings? And I agree, FUCK THAT IS COOL!



Yeah, it's Stig, the bassist from the danish band D-A-D. He only plays 2-stringed.

He's had some pretty crazy basses over the years.


----------



## NeglectedField

Haha, that headstock guitar one he had, I was sure when I saw that before that it was a daft photoshop. 

And that Reverse flying V is the dumbest thing ever. Imagine propping that up against your wall "steady...steeeeady..."


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Figured I'd post some production guitars.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I remember two years ago when Vova once joked about Gibson making a reverse flying V and how ridiculous that would be... Then, the unthinkable happened...


----------



## hufschmid

McBrain said:


> Yeah, it's Stig, the bassist from the danish band D-A-D. He only plays 2-stringed.
> 
> He's had some pretty crazy basses over the years.


----------



## Harry

Goddamn, how can you even hold a 2 string bass neck without your hand cramping up constantly?


----------



## hufschmid

Harry said:


> Goddamn, how can you even hold a 2 string bass neck without your hand cramping up constantly?



I found a pic of the customer, he got short on his teeth also


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## cddragon

Cadavuh said:


>



 I love what you've done with these


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Mattmc74

^ FAIL!


----------



## Slamp

Monson Guitars

Pretty much anything Monson makes...


----------



## McBrain

hufschmid said:


>



It's based on some famous danish seagull porcelain.


----------



## AeonSolus

hufschmid said:


>



I THOUGHT NO ONE WOULD POST IT DAMN IT!!!, those are the worse guitars...EVER DESIGNED...I also find all bc riches hideous.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

hairychris said:


>





hufschmid said:


>





Daemon said:


>



Am I a bad man for liking these?



hufschmid said:


>



There's a bass version of that too!!



hufschmid said:


>







Justin Bailey said:


> that is actually fucking awesome


+10,000!!



Demoniac said:


> _oh the brutality!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _wtf!?!?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I actually like this one, nice color_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _does this really need an explanation? _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I like it!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FRETLESS!! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Scorpions are fucking metal _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Is this an entry for the hardware store guitar contest?_





hufschmid said:


>


I actually think this is badass!!



hufschmid said:


>


Also badass.


----------



## hufschmid

The collection....

I dont mind the originals but i have a problem with the other ones after the black V


----------



## hufschmid

This one here....


----------



## McBrain

hufschmid said:


> The collection....
> 
> I dont mind the originals but i have a problem with the other ones after the black V



That reverse explorer has one of the worst headstocks ever!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## ZeroSignal

hufschmid said:


>



Denied!

I dunno what that is but it's fukkin jawesome!


----------



## hufschmid

Same dude, different effect.....

first...







Now you put an awesome cool xypho in his hands and


----------



## possumkiller

HOLY SHIT!! HUFSCHMID MAKES LONGHORN BASSES???????????? 


would you make a guitar version?


----------



## hufschmid

possumkiller said:


> HOLY SHIT!! HUFSCHMID MAKES LONGHORN BASSES????????????
> 
> 
> would you make a guitar version?



Not my cup of tea at all........


----------



## possumkiller

lol i was just kidding man  but i do have some totally rad ideas for gibson!!!


----------



## Alex-D33

Great thread !! .... let me help !











I'm confused with this one.....


----------



## hufschmid

possumkiller said:


> lol i was just kidding man  but i do have some totally rad ideas for gibson!!!



However 

My next 8 string will be xypho inspired


----------



## possumkiller

how about a reverse les paul? or even better! how about a reverse holy v and explorer set!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!! GENIUS!!!


----------



## hufschmid

How about a reversed toilet guitar? So that it drips into your face when you play?


----------



## hufschmid

I officially announce that we have the winner of the most ugly guitar ever designed! 
























And we just dont get enough of this one here dont we....


----------



## Æxitosus

im surprised no one has posted the 7 string gibson xplorer yet


----------



## hufschmid

&#198;xitosus;1478189 said:


> im surprised no one has posted the 7 string gibson xplorer yet



 dude take a look at the previous page......


----------



## Metal Ken

You know, i think gibson is like a one-hit wonder of the guitar world. Like, They have their "Album" (All their guitar shapes, of which there is 14-15 or whatever). There's 3 good "songs" on their album (Les Paul, Explorer and SG), they just happened to get right by sheer accident. The rest of them are abortions by taking the parts of the successful "Songs" and playing them backwards or mixing them together, or just mutilating them entirely.


----------



## hufschmid

Metal Ken said:


> You know, i think gibson is like a one-hit wonder of the guitar world. Like, They have their "Album" (All their guitar shapes, of which there is 14-15 or whatever). There's 3 good "songs" on their album (Les Paul, Explorer and SG), they just happened to get right by sheer accident. The rest of them are abortions by taking the parts of the successful "Songs" and playing them backwards or mixing them together, or just mutilating them entirely.





Like I once mentioned, they must have some thype of computer programm which designs the body shapes etc.... 

You know like the people who build cars, thats exactly what they do, actually there is no research at all, its all about money and making people buy them because of the name on the bloody headstock.... 

I was working for many years in the luxury watch industry, I can tell you its all about money, they dont give a shit actually, they only want to sell sell sell and make money, does not matter how bad they change the image of the original creator of the company...

If Orville  would still be alive, he would go down there and kick some serious but!


----------



## lefty robb

Alex-D33 said:


>



I'd (two hand) Tap that.


----------



## hufschmid

lefty robb said:


> I'd (two hand) Tap that.



I would be on the tremolo aera myself


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

The burger Guitar!


----------



## Sebastian

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Figured I'd post some production guitars.



Do you have a Fucking Problem ??


----------



## hufschmid

The Nintendo Guitar


----------



## liamh

hufschmid said:


> The Nintendo Guitar


Wtf?
These guitars are cool


----------



## hufschmid

I'm from Switzerland but..............

The guy who made this must be shot


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Pure crap, check the rest of their website too: Krappyguitars

And these suck too:


----------



## hufschmid

Who likes this?


----------



## liamh

hufschmid said:


> Who likes this?


Now THAT fucking sucks


----------



## AK DRAGON




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

AK DRAGON said:


>



The Picasso is actually an amazing guitar handmade by Luthier Linda Manzer for Path Metheny....


----------



## liamh

I think I might throw in the dean cadillac:


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

Now we know why terminator never really played the guitar....


----------



## hufschmid

WTF?


----------



## hufschmid

The toilet shred!!!!


----------



## possumkiller

i want the cheeseburgerandfriescaster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liamh

hufschmid said:


>


Awww, that think is soo cute!
Look at its little face!


----------



## Metaljim




----------



## gunshow86de

Sebastian said:


> Do you have a Fucking Problem ??








With the build? No.

With the finish? A big one!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Sebastian said:


> Do you have a Fucking Problem ??


I think they're ugly


----------



## Sebastian

gunshow86de said:


> With the build? No.
> 
> With the finish? A big one!



Fuck You man That Finish Rules ! 



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I think they're ugly



Fuck You too 


Of course I'm joking, I respect your point of view, I know people hate the Desert Camo finish... I love it (hey I have one  )
I hope you realized I'm joking 

Take Care !


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This thread cures GAS.


----------



## liamh




----------



## Metal Ken

liamh said:


>



That looks like a tumor


----------



## poopyalligator

hufschmid said:


>




I actually think that looks pretty cool.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Origins

Amfisound guitars:

http://www.kypck-doom.com/images/lopashnikov13.jpg

http://www.amfisound.fi/amfisound_galleria/artist/grandiosa/grandiosa.htm


----------



## Yoshi

Origins said:


> Amfisound guitars:
> 
> http://www.kypck-doom.com/images/lopashnikov13.jpg
> 
> http://www.amfisound.fi/amfisound_galleria/artist/grandiosa/grandiosa.htm



Second one is not working for me.


----------



## PnKnG

hufschmid said:


>



WTF!

Another Devires?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

god damn, I've been avoiding this thread for so long, and now I've opened it I realised that avoiding it was a good idea


----------



## Origins

Yoshi said:


> Second one is not working for me.


 
Wait for few hours I think, seems that they are updating their website.
Or then put "Amfisound pizza" in google


----------



## lefty robb

hufschmid said:


>



Woodshop class fail. R-Tard needs to go back to Home Ec and cook some God damn pies.


----------



## Daemoniac

hufschmid said:


>



OH MY GOD THEY LET DEVRIES AND ED ROMAN BREED!!!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Daemoniac

Holy shit Huf, how the hell do you _find_ these??


----------



## hufschmid

Demoniac said:


> Holy shit Huf, how the hell do you _find_ these??



In the french forums, usually french like to post ''vintage guitars like those ones'' in ''gorgeous guitar land'' 

And the modern guitars and handmade guitars that we all love, they enjoy to post them in ugly guitar land....


----------



## ZeroSignal

I think, if you have to make a guitar that looks like something other than a guitar you have already failed...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Daemoniac

ZeroSignal said:


> I think, if you have to make a guitar that looks like something other than a guitar you have already failed...



I agree completely. Im abig fan of just the generic strat/superstrat shapes, boring as many find it, and some variants


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Andrew_B




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


>


The guitar with 3 p90 it's actually awesome 




hufschmid said:


>



Not that color but I dig It...
I tried one once, it was also pretty innovative (aluminium fretboard, larch wood body,


----------



## Mattmc74

^ Yuck! that thing is really ugly!


----------



## TimSE

Colt Peacemaker Mark II 'Vintage & Rare Instrument' on eBay, also Other Electric Guitars, Electric, Guitars, Musical Instruments (end time 27-Apr-09 17:21:18 BST)


----------



## Mattmc74

TimSE said:


> Colt Peacemaker Mark II 'Vintage & Rare Instrument' on eBay, also Other Electric Guitars, Electric, Guitars, Musical Instruments (end time 27-Apr-09 17:21:18 BST)



 That is just stupid looking!


----------



## Andrew_B

74n4LL0 said:


> The guitar with 3 p90 it's actually awesome


 
reminds me of gumby lol


----------



## ZeroSignal

Demoniac said:


> Holy shit Huf, how the hell do you _find_ these??



He made them.

_ALL_ of them...


----------



## hufschmid

ZeroSignal said:


> He made them.
> 
> _ALL_ of them...



 you wish, then I could endorse you


----------



## Mattmc74

^ WTF was the builder thinking?????


----------



## hufschmid

What about this one? 
An other brilliant design idea from Gibson?
The squached Explorer?

I'm not saying its ugly, just the squached body does not seam right....


----------



## Bungle

hufschmid said:


>


The pic on the bottom right reminds me of the Decepticon logo. Frankly I'm surprised nobody has based a guitar on that yet...


----------



## twiztedchild

I'd say this is pretty damn ugly


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ Elysian is going to smash your face for that, he loves that guitar, even though he has a badass superstrat


----------



## twiztedchild

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ Elysian is going to smash your face for that, he loves that guitar, even though he has a badass superstrat



have told him before that it was ugly. then it started growing on me then I hated it again


----------



## rto666

Agree with every single "thing" in here but the holowed V. (paint it black doe)


----------



## Voodoo Turkey

Great thread, i'm currently looking online for some ugly guitar pics to add to the collection!!

Keep 'em coming guys!!!


----------



## Elysian

twiztedchild said:


> I'd say this is pretty damn ugly



Considering the idiotic guitars you're into, I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

...except I can't look away....


----------



## Marlon

Andrew_B said:


>



I like that one...a lot, anyone have more info on it? Or more pics?


All this thread does is make me go "ughh..." and "why?"


----------



## Leuchty

The Ron Thal collection


----------



## hufschmid

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ...except I can't look away....



MAB when he will be 60 years old?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

hufschmid said:


> _^I think these two are cool (esp. the second one)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _LMAO_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I think it's a beaut_







hufschmid said:


> Who likes this?



I actually like that V and I'm a sucker for sparkle finishes. 



7StringedBeast said:


> Pure crap, check the rest of their website too: Krappyguitars
> 
> And these suck too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _more WTF!?/I'm feeling dizzy, than bad_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Why the hate, I think this is badass!! _


----------



## Arctodus

hufschmid said:


> How about a reversed toilet guitar? So that it drips into your face when you play?




Hey a dean thats honest!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

I wonder which crazy idiot built this guitar here


----------



## hufschmid

gorgeous pickups


----------



## ShadyDavey

I like the V2 - awesome guitar in terms of sounds and playability but would look cooler in solid colours.....and that geiger-esque alien-ish beasty is quite cool in a bizarre way. By the way, MAB is nearly 60 and there are rumours of a Frank Gambale-style haircut....


----------



## hufschmid

that is gorgeous.....


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## ShadyDavey

I know that one - its a Super Avianti made by James Byrd (ex Fifth Angel guitarist) which allegedly plays superbly well. However yes...its not nice.....

Byrd Guitars


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## MF_Kitten

i´ve always thought theme guitars were dumb... like this:











the fact that so much skills were wasted making that stuff makes it worse


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> i&#180;ve always thought theme guitars were dumb... like this:
> 
> the fact that so much skills were wasted making that stuff makes it worse





I agree


----------



## tulikirnu

Marlon said:


> I like that one...a lot, anyone have more info on it? Or more pics?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/65329-my-amfisound-6-7-and.html


----------



## hufschmid

I like those guitars, I think that they are gorgeous and very original


----------



## twiztedchild

Elysian said:


> Considering the idiotic guitars you're into, I'll take that as a compliment.



 yes I am into werid shaped guitars and all. and wasn't that your first guitar you built or something?

Hell I will give you a real compliment. It is better then something I would have tryed to build at least. and you do have some good work just that one is weird  and this one:






the other ones are ok though


----------



## Shawn

Some wild looking and hideous looking guitars in this thread.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


>



 add a string or two


----------



## hufschmid

twiztedchild said:


> add a string or two



i dont know who builds this but it would be epic to see his website with a history description like:




> at..... we have years of experience, we also work very hard to bring to life incredible designs etc....


----------



## chips400

tulikirnu said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/65329-my-amfisound-6-7-and.html


 
Acutally that 8 string v is awsome. (8 STRING KHALER!!!!!)


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Æxitosus

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ...except I can't look away....


 
you don't like that? 
I would buy that in a second if I knew where


----------



## willybman

hufschmid said:


> However
> 
> My next 8 string will be xypho inspired


 
o rly??


----------



## hufschmid

willybman said:


> o rly??


----------



## Mattayus

Right since i started playing guitar in my mid teens, I've always always always detested everything Danelectro have ever touched.

Behold.


----------



## hufschmid

I agree but I just love the way your avatar moves next to this post


----------



## liamh

Carvin! Fire the genius who came up with this guitar


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Mattmc74

^ Those are ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

twiztedchild said:


> I'd say this is pretty damn ugly



I like it tbh, headstock would look better inline though. That was made at Robert Venn no?


----------



## Elysian

vampiregenocide said:


> I like it tbh, headstock would look better inline though. That was made at Robert Venn no?



Indeed it was.


----------



## PeteyG




----------



## CrushingAnvil

hufschmid said:


> MAB when he will be 60 years old?



Kyle Gas owns all y'all moms. 



twiztedchild said:


> I'd say this is pretty damn ugly



...But you could make it though, right?


----------



## Piro

The Nes Paul:






Its so horrible it wraps around to a win!


----------



## Mattmc74

^  WTF


----------



## Mattmc74

This one is really SHITTY!  Ass wipe strap and all!


----------



## Arctodus

no one has put up the fugly ass BC rich draco yet?


----------



## Yoshi

Arctodus said:


> no one has put up the fugly ass BC rich draco yet?



Cause it's really not that ugly...?


----------



## Æxitosus

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ILBJp2yvAW4/SAKBBpbwLbI/AAAAAAAAAPI/8tV00NrGW9o/s400/01-11penis.jpg

this one really bothers me
*
SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* don't direct-link to NWS images, okay?


----------



## Cadavuh

&#198;xitosus;1483718 said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ILBJp2yvAW4/SAKBBpbwLbI/AAAAAAAAAPI/8tV00NrGW9o/s400/01-11penis.jpg
> 
> this one really bothers me
> *
> SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* don't direct-link to NWS images, okay?





LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi

Æxitosus;1483718 said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ILBJp2yvAW4/SAKBBpbwLbI/AAAAAAAAAPI/8tV00NrGW9o/s400/01-11penis.jpg
> 
> this one really bothers me
> *
> SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* don't direct-link to NWS images, okay?



The super Handsome mod edit got me thinkin, we don't have any super handsome mods....who hacked the site?


----------



## hufschmid

awwwwwwwww


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## El Caco

I think some of the guitars posted in this thread are cool but here is a nice guitar turned horrible.


----------



## Daemoniac

s7eve said:


> I think some of the guitars posted in this thread are cool but here is a nice guitar turned horrible.


----------



## El Caco

Guess what, that was originally a swirled UV7.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ 

Who the fuck does thatto a UV?!?!?


----------



## Yoshi

^If that was that person's first time, why do it on such a nice guitar...


----------



## Daemoniac

Exactly


----------



## Origins

Marlon said:


> I like that one...a lot, anyone have more info on it? Or more pics?
> 
> 
> All this thread does is make me go "ughh..." and "why?"


 
It´s an Amfisound guitar model, called "Kello" (dead tree in finnish), the price is around 4000 euros if I remember right


----------



## hufschmid

> I think some of the guitars posted in this thread are cool but here is a nice guitar turned horrible.



 I cant believe somebody did that to this poor innocent guitar


----------



## drmosh

s7eve said:


> I think some of the guitars posted in this thread are cool but here is a nice guitar turned horrible.



oh my fucking word, that poor guitar


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Konfyouzd

Demoniac said:


> OH MY GOD THEY LET DEVRIES AND ED ROMAN BREED!!!



nice


----------



## hufschmid

and WTF is this???


----------



## hufschmid

the rolls royce guitar.... 








maybe a reversed headstock was not a good idea after all


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

hufschmid said:


> _^This. Is. BADASS!!_


----------



## El Caco




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

http://www.youtube.com/user/ms495jh


----------



## Yoshi

Took too long for someone to post Debris' work.

Jesus, Look at the size of those pickup routes...


----------



## Mattmc74

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## hufschmid

Yoshi said:


> Took too long for someone to post Debris' work.



 because he is not a guitar maker


----------



## ShadyDavey

hufschmid said:


> because he is not a guitar maker






(I like that Randy Rhoads style V - its not that horrible is it?)


----------



## Yoshi

hufschmid said:


> because he is not a guitar maker



I think he's the first person to ever make expensive firewood as an actual profession, unlike Dean who just happen to make guitars that double as firewood.


----------



## drmosh

ShadyDavey said:


> (I like that Randy Rhoads style V - its not that horrible is it?)



well, it would be nice. BUT, 
- check out the neck pocket route
- the pickup routes
- the fact that the body seems to be lopsided at the neck
- the string ferrules aren't aligned, with eachother, let alone the bridge. 
- the pickups are crooked 
- the strings pass nowhere near the pickup magnet (is that the right word) on the low E, or most of the other strings.
- I'm pretty sure the bridge isn't supposed to be crooked like that either, but I am sure the genious devries will argue otherwise

probably more stuff wrong, but thats about enough


----------



## ShadyDavey

Fuck me, I'm blind 

Yes, those are sufficient reasons! I simply dismissed it as Rhoads clone and didn't look too closely


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## PlagueX1

Devries for the win in my opinion. Especially his "The Immortal" guitar, that looks like a black piece of paper back in school when I would get bored and erase at it till the black came off and write words in it.


----------



## Mattmc74

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## vampiregenocide

hufschmid said:


>



Dude I thought this thread was about horrible guitars...I don't know what that is but its sure as hell no guitar


----------



## PlagueX1

Notice how the holes for the string through don't match up with the bridge saddles.


----------



## hufschmid

Everything I hate in guitar design is right here...






Bigsby


----------



## hufschmid

what a gorgeous headstock....


----------



## hufschmid

WTF?


----------



## PnKnG

hufschmid said:


> WTF?



Whats wrong with a little ZZ Top


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Stitch

The Bond Electraglide (My old shop still have one if you want it...and it's brand new (from 1985!)!)





It used an external power supply - which was huge - to power three active single coils with a variety of switching options.





It's hard to see but it also lacked frets. Instead it had a funny ramped fingerboard made of what I think was anodised aluminium (Americans will twitch about both those spellings!) Cool idea, although slide downing from nots hurts.





Hideous.





Duesenberg: $2000 monstrosities composed of well travelled parts. Features include German Silver pickup covers, Italian electrics (hilarious given Italy's car electrics reputation!), American output jacks and bridges, and Canadian/American timbers coupled with British made cases. Play like a bag of cats.





Like as not, Rickenbackers - while sounding incredible - are the ugliest guitars ever.





Nothing to say.





Hofners are disgusting, especially some of their solid bodies. I hate them even more for being worth a few bob but no one wants to buy mine.





Martin's EM18 was an abortion too. (From the company that brought you some of the best acoustic guitars around &#163;1300!)





This was disgusting when I played it.





No such thing as too much Burns London hate.





I'm sorry, but while I'm sure the work is impeccable, this is THE guitar that makes me want to stand up and punch thigns. Ugliest thing I ever saw, made by my favourite luthier  I'm pretty sure it belongs to someone on here - if you are reading this, sorry!





I never 'got' the Ironbird.





HATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATE especially the bit the designer had to add on for the bridge. 





I'll post more when I rage suitably.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

it's true, Rickenbackers look fucking awful


----------



## hufschmid

now thats such an original name on a headstock!


----------



## Stitch

It's got one of those Sun whatsit trems on it no less. The ones that read 'Rhythm in jump,"...


----------



## AeonSolus

dude rino88.com guitars own.... they're made out of pine plywood  and those knobs are radio knobs, epic


----------



## El Caco

Stitch said:


> I'm sorry, but while I'm sure the work is impeccable, this is THE guitar that makes me want to stand up and punch thigns. Ugliest thing I ever saw, made by my favourite luthier  I'm pretty sure it belongs to someone on here - if you are reading this, sorry!



I'd put that one in the other thread, I'd consider the Jerry Garcia Tribute for this thread only because I think it's an ugly shape but I can not call anything I have seen from Mike as a horrible guitar.


----------



## bostjan

man...there's an awful lot of hatred towards some of my favorites.


----------



## Stitch

Well Steve, it's the only guitar I haven't dug from him. The shape is clunky, the straight pickups/fanned bridge looks weird, and the mix of gloss/satin bobbin covers makes em twitch.

As I said though, besides gumbo its the only Sherman I haven't dreamt of owning. But this is about the customer's design, not the luthier's execution. So i find the guitar ugly, not the the portfolio or my opinion.


----------



## Yoshi

not sure why but the fretboard angers me....


----------



## El Caco

Stitch I agree with your comments about the pickups but that's the only thing I really don't like about it. I'm not having a go at you, just saying that I'd consider that guitar for the other thread and if there was a Sherman I'd consider for this thread it would be the Jerry Garcia but I don't want to own either and I don't really think I have seen a Sherman that I would call horrible.

You could post any guitar that I like in here and I wouldn't think anything of it, just because I don't think it's horrible doesn't mean everyone has to agree. There is plenty of guitars in this thread that I don't think are horrible.


----------



## Arctodus

All electric guitars are ugly, you just get desensitized to your genre.


----------



## hufschmid

awwww what a gorgeous headstock!


----------



## hufschmid

Do I read Gibson on this picture?


----------



## Yoshi

hufschmid said:


> Do I read Gibson?



I see nothing.


----------



## hufschmid

The first picture top right?


----------



## cataclysm_child

This one is kinda cool though...






Like a black fireball or something


----------



## ZeroSignal

hufschmid said:


> Do I read Gibson on this picture?



So let me see... bass guitar AND watermelon? Two stereotypes for the price of one?


----------



## hufschmid

What a tasty bass


----------



## El Caco

Jealousy's a bitch hey Patrick


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> Jealousy's a bitch hey Patrick


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## drmosh

hufschmid said:


>



what the hell is that?


----------



## hufschmid

drmosh said:


> what the hell is that?



I dont know.... 
Maybe the upper horn was designed to balance the instrument


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Mattmc74

drmosh said:


> what the hell is that?



Betty Boop


----------



## hufschmid

Sega Guitar 









WTF?


----------



## McBrain

Don't know if these have been posted before:

Karl Logan Signature!


----------



## hufschmid

awwwwwwww


----------



## hufschmid

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww

a wooden bass!!!!! 



































 swirls......


----------



## hufschmid

EPIC WINNER!!!!


----------



## possumkiller

hufschmid said:


>


 
that headstock is clearly a poor attempt to ripoff BM


----------



## Randy

s7eve said:


>



First one that came to mind, actually. What an awful headstock, among other things.


----------



## Holy Katana

What's funny is that I like a lot of the guitars posted in here, especially the weird vintage ones and Pat Metheny's Pikasso.


----------



## technomancer

I like the guys posting ergonomic guitars, since the whole point is function over of form


----------



## Yoshi

Randy said:


> First one that came to mind, actually. What an awful headstock, among other things.



It's supposed to be an exact replica of the polka dot v Randy Rhoads had built for him.


----------



## El Caco

You're wrong, it's the Horny Streets spotty Rocket, although it seems like the same thing Ormsby has discovered technology to make exactly the same thing different and better and is securing a patent as I write this. His technology is so great even Jackson will have to pay him royalties.


----------



## Yoshi

s7eve said:


> You're wrong, it's the Horny Streets spotty Rocket, although it seems like the same thing Ormsby has discovered technology to make exactly the same thing different and better and is securing a patent as I write this. His technology is so great even Jackson will have to pay him royalties.



Darn my inferior knowledge


----------



## PnKnG

possumkiller said:


> that headstock is clearly a poor attempt to ripoff BM



Thats a bit dumb to say. Else you would have to say that BM headstocks are ripoffs of Parker headstocks.


----------



## Origins

I´m going to vomit


----------



## twiztedchild

Sorry apophis, but it has to be done. 


Roter Custom Guitars

this one too there is just two many strings on it 

Roter Custom Guitars


 By the way this is all in fun I think. so no hard feelings to any one

this is a cool idea but it looks to fat to me

Roter Custom Guitars
maybe it's just to rounded for that shape


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


>



god I hate Danos


----------



## cddragon

twiztedchild said:


> Sorry apophis, but it has to be done.
> 
> 
> Roter Custom Guitars
> 
> this one too there is just two many strings on it
> 
> Roter Custom Guitars
> 
> 
> By the way this is all in fun I think. so no hard feelings to any one
> 
> this is a cool idea but it looks to fat to me
> 
> Roter Custom Guitars
> maybe it's just to rounded for that shape


Why call them horrible? You have a fucked-up taste for sure man  I love the catmachine and certainly don't think the other two are hideous...


----------



## twiztedchild

cddragon said:


> Why call them horrible? You have a fucked-up taste for sure man  I love the catmachine and certainly don't think the other two are hideous...



didn't really say they were Horrible just weird the 9 string Explorer looks weird it might be becuz the neck is a bit to far fro the bridge it looks like  the other one just isnt my cup of tea. like I said though this is for fun.

I dont dought that they put alot of work into there guitars or that they are pos's like Deans and Halos acordin to most of you 

Speacking of Halo's here is for all you Halo haters 

HALO Custom Guitars, Inc.


----------



## possumkiller

PnKnG said:


> Thats a bit dumb to say. Else you would have to say that BM headstocks are ripoffs of Parker headstocks.


 


a little sarcasm, jerk.


----------



## hufschmid

waf waf waf


----------



## hufschmid

Does anybody like the Ed Roman Pagan design?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## drmosh

dude, that bumblefoot guitar is awesome


----------



## possumkiller

hufschmid said:


> Does anybody like the Ed Roman Pagan design?


 
IIRC ed didnt design it. i liked them when it first came out way back whenever (when i was all goth and was like, COOL a guitar that looks like a violin! how goth!). i cant remember the guys name who made them to begin with. roman was just a seller then after a while i saw that he just started making them on his own. then after a while i found out ed was a big douche and quit caring. actually i think to begin with the guy was calling his custom shop or whatever pagan guitars then ed just took that name to call that model.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## liamh

I got negged for putting up that carvin


----------



## hufschmid

liamh said:


> I got negged for putting up that carvin





WTF? lets not start this neg rep shit please......

If somebody does not like a guitar and somebody else does, its cool, this is all for fun anyway....


----------



## Mattmc74

hufschmid said:


>



Why waste the wood on something like that. Should have saved it for a better design.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Martin's EM18 was an abortion too. (From the company that brought you some of the best acoustic guitars around £1300!)





jackson domination much?


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ What an awesome headstock! :sarcasm:


----------



## liamh

Thanks for the counter-rep tuco


----------



## cataclysm_child

hufschmid said:


>



I actually loved that one, hehe.


----------



## twiztedchild

here are some:

These aren't too bad but still should probably be here 






Now the rest of these I want to know what the hell they were thinking when they came up with these


----------



## hufschmid

Oh i dont like the headstock design on that last one


----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


> Oh i dont like the headstock design on that last one



but your ok with the half upper wing?  

Joking By the why My first guitar was lik that Blue bust model Strat wanna be


----------



## hufschmid

twiztedchild said:


> but your ok with the half upper wing?
> 
> Joking By the why My first guitar was lik that Blue bust model Strat wanna be



I find the design all around to be very ugly


----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


> I find the design all around to be very ugly



thats what I thought, maybe thats why they went under in like 1991


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

cddragon said:


> Why call them horrible? You have a fucked-up taste for sure man  I love the catmachine and certainly don't think the other two are hideous...



 The cat ones pretty cool imo aside from the fretboard meeting the body in a way that makes me uncomfortable but no biggie there.

the other 2 are freaking hideous. the explorer has a 23" scale length!!!


----------



## Bungle

My Bich. Christ she's fugly.


----------



## hufschmid

somebody posted this in an other forum...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Mattmc74

I use to own a Westone X4SW. I thought it was bad ass back in the day!


----------



## HorseCalledWar

drmosh said:


> dude, that bumblefoot guitar is awesome



Agreed, I actually genuinely like his crazier looking guitars. Is it wrong I want to make a replica of the cheese guitar?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

WTF?


----------



## possumkiller

OMFG ITS A HALF REVERSED V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE TELL ME THATS STILL FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stitch

The Gibson Moderne is ugly as hell, but I'd be the happiest man alive if I owned one, since there were four originals made...and we can only find two!


----------



## NecroSamist

Leon said:


> I'd hit that


 I abolutely LOVE that body shape. Seriously.


----------



## Arctodus

ahhhhhhh.. Gibsons aborted children. Looks like couple where allowed to live in the airducts for 40 years given a bucket of fishheads everyday


----------



## playstopause

@ hufschmid's posts. The things you find man, I never thought they existed... lol


----------



## Sang-Drax

liamh said:


> Thanks for the counter-rep tuco



No probs


----------



## hufschmid

some gorgeous basses


----------



## screamindaemon

hufschmid said:


> some gorgeous basses



I think this one is pretty freakin' awesome. I can't tell from this picture, but is that a bass clef tone-hole?


----------



## TimSE

hufschmid said:


>



i thin kthats pretty cool looking
altho i would never want to own it

i do wanna know more about them tone knobs tho


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

TimSE said:


> i do wanna know more about them tone knobs tho



 The first thing I thought when I saw them was wtf those look like nipples.


And now he wants to know more about the nipple knobs.


----------



## synrgy

hufschmid said:


> somebody posted this in an other forum...



Who puts a fucking sweater on a guitar????


----------



## noodleplugerine

>



I'm sorry, but that's pure win.

Bootsy rocks.


----------



## twiztedchild

synrgy said:


> Who puts a fucking sweater on a guitar????



who ever owns that guitar.  Maybe he thought his guitar was cold.


----------



## cataclysm_child

^My friend has it on his ibanez too, haha, leopard though


----------



## twiztedchild

cataclysm_child said:


> ^My friend has it on his ibanez too, haha, leopard though



 nice


----------



## Anthony

hufschmid said:


> Now we know why terminator never really played the guitar....



Terminators do play guitar. Listen to Meshuggah.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## liamh

This is what happens when you piss off a dreadnought:


----------



## Apophis

^^ it even looks sad


----------



## Panterica

hufschmid said:


>



so what, once your done using the violin and have to switch to the guitar(s) you just drop it?  throw it over the ole shoulder and switch to the double crazy guitar with combined headstocks? pure win


----------



## hufschmid

Panterica said:


> so what, once your done using the violin and have to switch to the guitar(s) you just drop it?  throw it over the ole shoulder and switch to the double crazy guitar with combined headstocks? pure win



I love the way his hair flaws with the headstock


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## WhitechapelCS

Anthony said:


> Terminators do play guitar. Listen to Meshuggah.


----------



## liamh

Taylor solidbody:




PRS starla:


----------



## hufschmid

liamh said:


>



A bigsby on a PRS 

Now thats a way to push technology!!!! 



























Do they have friends at Gibson or what?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## auxioluck

Thrashmanzac said:


> Martin's EM18 was an abortion too. (From the company that brought you some of the best acoustic guitars around £1300!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jackson domination much?



Funny thing is that I have 2 bodies and necks for these guitars still packed up. I'm going to build them if I can ever find original parts for them.


----------



## Elysian

liamh said:


> Taylor solidbody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRS starla:



You seriously think THOSE are horrible?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

i dig that prs. a starla i believe


----------



## Sir Euric

I'm surprised that no one posted this one yet


----------



## Scar Symmetry

nah I would tap that ^


----------



## hufschmid

We have a new winner!  

Design, now thats what I'm talking about


----------



## vontetzianos

hufschmid said:


> We have a new winner!
> 
> Design, now thats what I'm talking about


 
WTF? 

How do you describe the tonal characteristics of acrylic?
It kinda looks like a paddle for a boat.


----------



## Elysian

vontetzianos said:


> WTF?
> 
> How do you describe the tonal characteristics of acrylic?
> It kinda looks like a paddle for a boat.



The holes are speed holes!


----------



## twiztedchild

Elysian said:


> The holes are speed holes!





I HAVE to add this damn thing:


----------



## hufschmid

vontetzianos said:


> WTF?
> 
> How do you describe the tonal characteristics of acrylic?
> It kinda looks like a paddle for a boat.



It was also probably built for a mutant


----------



## jymellis

any of the dean "diamond" darrel guitars.


----------



## hufschmid

jymellis said:


> any of the dean "diamond" darrel guitars.


----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


>



I like that one  not 

this to me is ugly. just the shape though:


----------



## hufschmid

I'm sure somebody will say that this is cool


----------



## technomancer

twiztedchild said:


> I like that one  not
> 
> this to me is ugly. just the shape though:



IIRC that's Tosin's 8, it was modeled after the basses he was used to playing already.


----------



## hufschmid

Wood and picture editing  Thats some gorgeous wood!


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

i agree its ugly as shit but so unique that it turns out to be badass


----------



## El Caco

hufschmid said:


> I'm sure somebody will say that this is cool



If they had put some effort into making the wiring look neat, that would be cool.


----------



## Sir Euric

Now thats some butt ugly ESP's


----------



## Sir Euric

This reminds me of a pinball machine


----------



## twiztedchild

Sir Euric said:


> This reminds me of a pinball machine
> View attachment 10895
> 
> View attachment 10896



 that is pretty tight actually


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I actually like the Nightmare signatures. 

They actually play nice too. 

Though if the Sakito sig didn't have that damn lower penis horn, I'd have bought one.


----------



## Sir Euric

I would consider these as mere works of art than playing them
ESP customs 
The venus angel has got to be awkward as hell to play


----------



## Sir Euric

More


----------



## screamindaemon

Sir Euric said:


> Now thats some butt ugly ESP's
> View attachment 10891
> 
> 
> View attachment 10892
> 
> 
> View attachment 10893
> 
> 
> View attachment 10894


ESP meets Final Fantasy


----------



## Sir Euric

More, the only thing I would do with the American flag guitar is hang it on the wall. And yet more black headstocks, instead of color matched headstocks


----------



## Hollowway

I don't much care for those crazy ESPs, but props to the dudes who carved them. That's some badass workmanship!


----------



## El Caco

I think that one is awesome


----------



## cataclysm_child

Sir Euric said:


> Now thats some butt ugly ESP's
> 
> View attachment 10892



That one was neat... except the headstock..


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> I think that one is awesome



Thats pretty cool, just hate that floyd...


----------



## hufschmid

Sir Euric said:


>




ESP Maria


----------



## Yoshi

hufschmid said:


> ESP Maria



They call Mary "Maria" over in Japan IIRC.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

hufschmid said:


>



Prince's guitars are always cool. Don't EVER mock Prince


----------



## hufschmid

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Prince's guitars are always cool. Don't EVER mock Prince



Prince guitar is ugly as hell 

Found a new one here...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

PERIOD


----------



## twiztedchild

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> PERIOD



 where the hell did that pic come from?


----------



## hufschmid

twiztedchild said:


> where the hell did that pic come from?



google.....


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sir Euric said:


> View attachment 10892
> 
> 
> View attachment 10893
> 
> 
> View attachment 10894





Sir Euric said:


> View attachment 10909



I like all those tbh :/


----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


> google.....



 well I guess that anwsers that stupid question of mine


----------



## hufschmid

I find those can be interesting designs sometimes... But here the finish, the colour etc.......


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

Now thats a fine explorer


----------



## Variant

hufschmid said:


>



 Fail... Teuffel's are *awesome*.


----------



## Yoshi

Variant said:


> Fail... Teuffel's are *awesome*.



 They're hideous.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vontetzianos




----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


> Now thats a fine explorer



 is that a 12 string ACOUSTIC neck on that thing???


----------



## hufschmid

I'm glad that Martin did not start making exporer 12 string acoustics


----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


> I'm glad that Martin did not start making exporer 12 string acoustics



if they weren't alot of money if they did make them I'd buy one just to say I had an Acustic Explorer  and I just noticed that the bridge was a 12 string bridge also. I thought it was just a 6 string bridge on my last post


----------



## hufschmid

twiztedchild said:


> if they weren't alot of money if they did make them I'd buy one just to say I had an Acustic Explorer  and I just noticed that the bridge was a 12 string bridge also. I thought it was just a 6 string bridge on my last post



I'm going to buy a BFG Gibson just because then I can say I have a Gibson


----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


> I'm going to buy a BFG Gibson just because then I can say I have a Gibson



 IF i was going to do that I would buy the cheapest on they have, which I beleive is the Flaying V Faded Cherry.


----------



## possumkiller

yeah thats what i did. i got that 3 pickup faded black v thing they had. and jesus by the time i was done modding it i might as well have just got a damn custom and been done with it because no matter what i did i still couldnt get that crappy gibsonness out of it


----------



## twiztedchild

possumkiller said:


> yeah thats what i did. i got that 3 pickup faded black v thing they had. and jesus by the time i was done modding it i might as well have just got a damn custom and been done with it because no matter what i did i still couldnt get that crappy gibsonness out of it



 thats why I stick to Ibanez or ESP and Schecters when I'm at guitar center.


----------



## hufschmid

I'm sure somebody is going to say this is awesome? 
WTF?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

hufschmid said:


>



 I think the shape is god awful but the piece of wood used looks pretty cool.


----------



## hufschmid

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I think the shape is god awful but the piece of wood used looks pretty cool.



I'm curious about how it works....

Like piezo bridge you think?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I'd guess the same thing a piezo bridge. No knobs or anything I don't see what else it could be packing xD


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

hufschmid said:


>



To be honest I like those..reminds me of something in the mix of Prince and Moi Dix Mois...I don't think I'd rock one of those..but if I had to I wouldn't be too pissed about it, especially if it came in white with white fretboard and gold hardware






Hideous





Super Hi Fidelity Hideous





Boringly Hideous





What the hell is this shit?





Utter Fail





Once again..massive "satanic" fail





Boring, bland, and ugly all at the same time. Way to go Jim





What the hell is this supposed to be?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Boring, bland, and ugly all at the same time. Way to go Jim



 In his defense when making a sig model he wanted something that people could use that didn't just straightup have JIM ROOT SLIPKNOT ROAR YEAH SLIPKNOT WOO SLIPKNOT written all over it.

He wanted to make something anyone could pickup and use.


----------



## hufschmid

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What the hell is this supposed to be?




 Too much is too much


----------



## Fredrik Pihl

Now that's what I call a Jazz-guitar!!



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What the hell is th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this supposed to be?


----------



## Apophis

^^^ I think that guitar looks even cool, I would like yo have something like that and see people faces showing them that metal guitar 

btw Neal Moser (builder of that guitar) has many unique shapes, but saying those are "horrible" -I'm not so sure


----------



## cataclysm_child

^lol at the headstock on the first one there. The red one was kind of cool, but there´s something wrong with the shape, can´t quite put my finger on it though.,,,


----------



## hufschmid

Its not a big mando, its a guitar.....


----------



## jymellis

the bogdon box bass!! my dad is friends with the inventor/owner of the company lol!!!

BOGDON 3-STRING DELUXE CARDBOARD BOX BASS KIT - Elderly Instruments


http://bogdonboxbass.com/aboutus.aspx


----------



## hufschmid

jymellis said:


> the bogdon box bass!! my dad is friends with the inventor/owner of the company lol!!!
> 
> BOGDON 3-STRING DELUXE CARDBOARD BOX BASS KIT - Elderly Instruments
> 
> 
> About Us





This is the best home depot instrument ever 









 original headstock, steinberger tuners 

Custom dimarzio strings... 






Hipshot diminished range bridge


----------



## jymellis

hufschmid said:


> This is the best home depot instrument ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original headstock, steinberger tuners
> 
> Custom dimarzio strings...
> 
> 
> 
> Hipshot diminished range bridge




im glad you like it. like i said, my dad told me about his buddy that was making a boxbass about 2 or 3 years ago lol.


----------



## Xanithon

IMO ofc, i just really don't like the Gibson SG shape - i played one and it didn't feel so comfortable.


----------



## hufschmid

Xanithon said:


> IMO ofc, i just really don't like the Gibson SG shape - i played one and it didn't feel so comfortable.



I really hate them also, but the bolt on ones from epiphone seam to be much more ergonomic for some reason....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Cheesebuiscut said:


> In his defense when making a sig model he wanted something that people could use that didn't just straightup have JIM ROOT SLIPKNOT ROAR YEAH SLIPKNOT WOO SLIPKNOT written all over it.
> 
> He wanted to make something anyone could pickup and use.


Still doesn't give him the right to create bland abominations.



Apophis said:


> ^^^ I think that guitar looks even cool, I would like yo have something like that and see people faces showing them that metal guitar
> 
> btw Neal Moser (builder of that guitar) has many unique shapes, but saying those are "horrible" -I'm not so sure



Don't get me wrong..I love Moser, especially the 10 string version of the Morpheus (the 6 string ones look funny to me). But he has some hideous designs. The man does pure genius and pure garbage with nothing in between, as dramatic shapes are a hit or miss kinda thing


----------



## hufschmid

Like a little bridge centering problem or is this only me?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vontetzianos




----------



## jjjsssxxx

This thread is blowing my fucking mind.
I want to play that ESP Maria in a black metal band.


----------



## Varcolac

hufschmid said:


> This is the best home depot instrument ever
> 
> 
> 
> http://elderly.com/images/new_instruments/200N/BOGDONKIT3D_front.jpg[IMG]
> 
> 
> :agreed: original headstock, steinberger tuners :agreed:
> 
> Custom dimarzio strings... :agreed:
> 
> [IMG]http://elderly.com/images/new_instruments/200N/BOGDONKIT3D_headstock-front.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Hipshot diminished range bridge :agreed:
> 
> [IMG]http://elderly.com/images/new_instruments/200N/BOGDONKIT3D_tailpiece.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> That's not the bridge; that's just the tailpiece - the bridge is that bit of cardboard (?) halfway up the body. :lol:
> 
> I played a gig a few weeks back with the guy who makes these things: [url=http://bucketbass.com/]bucketbass.com[/url]
> [IMG]http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/6093/peetamberandjan.jpg
> 
> His band was slightly boring, I thought; too much talk, not enough rock; but the bass was hilariously useful. Only one string, but adjustable action and a locking tuner (seriously) as well as a "ghetto" tremolo system of bending the neck backwards and forwards away from a footplate made the thing a lot more expressive than you might expect. It had a Shadow pickup inside the bucket for amplification, and while at the end of the night I had to get a taxi to drag my double bass and amp back home, the guy just undid the screws holding the thing together and shoved it on the back of his bike.
> 
> I was jealous for all of half an hour before I realised I had three more strings and a hundred more cool points for playing a double bass instead of a bucket and a stick.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Minarik anyone??


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vontetzianos said:


>



jesus fucking christ those are the worst looking guitars I have ever seen


----------



## s_k_mullins

hufschmid said:


>


 
Someone shoot this guy pleeeeze 
The guitar is horrible, and so is his image.. this fuckin geek is "keepin the blues blue"???






​


----------



## cataclysm_child

s_k_mullins said:


> [/URL][/CENTER]



I love the cut-away on that toilet seat, lol!


----------



## Mattmc74

I bet it has a really shitty hollow sound! LOL!


----------



## screamindaemon

Mattmc74 said:


> I bet it has a really shitty hollow sound! LOL!


 
boooooooo!


----------



## Hollowway

That toilet seat guitar is def ugly but so funnily creative! Love the cutout, the tone/vol knobs, the photo...priceless! Although I think the maker missed his true calling.


----------



## cataclysm_child

I went to this guitar teacher the first year I started to play, hehe.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

cataclysm_child said:


> I went to this guitar teacher the first year I started to play, hehe.



You know what's funny..the first words that popped into my head when I saw this was "danger" "sex offender" "fail"..and for some reason "phantasm".


----------



## poopyalligator

s_k_mullins said:


> Minarik anyone??



I like their colors, choice of woods for tops, and their inlay work. But even with all of those good qualities, the make horrible shapes that make me not like them


----------



## hufschmid

Some thype of idiot gave me a neg rep without signing it 

I wonder if he now has the guts to show himself and speak up? 

Again this thread is about fun, if you dont share the opinion of people who dont like some of the guitars in here, then simply get out of this thread instead to neg rep members....


----------



## thebhef

poopyalligator said:


> I like their colors, choice of woods for tops, and their inlay work. But even with all of those good qualities, the make horrible shapes that make me not like them



Those guitars look like they're melting.


----------



## Apophis

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Still doesn't give him the right to create bland abominations.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong..I love Moser, especially the 10 string version of the Morpheus (the 6 string ones look funny to me). But he has some hideous designs. The man does pure genius and pure garbage with nothing in between, as dramatic shapes are a hit or miss kinda thing



of course  I have nothing against your point of view 
I think in his guitars a line between unique and garbage looking guitars is thin as hell


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

poopyalligator said:


> I like their colors, choice of woods for tops, and their inlay work. But even with all of those good qualities, the make horrible shapes that make me not like them


 
I don't mind the shape of that Inferno studio extreme....


----------



## shoot2thrill




----------



## s_k_mullins

cataclysm_child said:


> I love the cut-away on that toilet seat, lol!


 
 Yes the cut-away toilet seat is pretty epic.. its nice to see passion for your craft, even if that craft is making a dumbass toilet-seat guitar



poopyalligator said:


> I like their colors, choice of woods for tops, and their inlay work. But even with all of those good qualities, the make horrible shapes that make me not like them


 
Thats the problem i'm having as well.. i think their finishes and figured tops are great, their inlay work is always great, and i applaud them for trying to be creative and original... but fuckin give me a break  the shapes are hell on the eyes and those "flame" guitars could NOT be comfortable to handle


----------



## vampiregenocide

hufschmid said:


>



I actually own a Burns Double Six and not only does it look awesome, it sounds epicly beautiful.  

They do have a few less attractive models though.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

vampiregenocide said:


> I actually own a Burns Double Six and not only does it look awesome, it sounds epicly beautiful.
> 
> They do have a few less attractive models though.



 all of the ones pictured are ugly as sin though.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vampiregenocide

Cheesebuiscut said:


> all of the ones pictured are ugly as sin though.



True, I like the front centre right blue one though.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vontetzianos

Just because Ed Roman built it...


Any other builder and it would be sick as all hell.

Then we have the usual Roman guitars...


----------



## Yoshi

Gotta love Ed Romans lack of shame or integrity. 

Damn cocksucker.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

his guitars look quite nice.

shame he's a cunt.


----------



## HammerAndSickle

hufschmid said:


>



I think this one is AWESOME! I would love to own that. It's like the petrucci abstracts but in a much more artistic fashion.


----------



## hufschmid

I dont know what the creator was thinking about the day he decided to design this one...

From my previous post


----------



## hufschmid

I'm sure somebody will love this one


----------



## Jeroenofzo

What the hell patrick, those guitars are Awesome! 









In a bad way...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I love Claudio Sanchez, but what he was thinking?


----------



## caughtinamosh

+1


----------



## jymellis

vontetzianos said:


> Just because Ed Roman built it...
> 
> 
> Any other builder and it would be sick as all hell.
> 
> Then we have the usual Roman guitars...




WTF are these


----------



## Andrew_B

jymellis said:


> WTF are these


 
firewood with hardware


----------



## Scootman1911

hufschmid said:


> I'm sure somebody will love this one



I don't love it but I wouldn't mind having it. It's just so bright and obnoxious XD


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## caughtinamosh

Ram that sword between the horns of that V and you have a metaphor for my average Saturday night...


----------



## s_k_mullins

caughtinamosh said:


> Ram that sword between the horns of that V and you have a metaphor for my average Saturday night...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## caughtinamosh

That guitar is an ugly beast, but semi-hollow hate... .


----------



## MF_Kitten

hufschmid said:


> And we just dont get enough of this one here dont we....




just reading this whole thread in reverse here, and i had to mention that i saw one of these in person when i visited the guitar shop where Dendroaspis works... we were pointing and laughing, to say the least


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> just reading this whole thread in reverse here, and i had to mention that i saw one of these in person when i visited the guitar shop where Dendroaspis works... we were pointing and laughing, to say the least



 nice

I think that must be the most ugliest guitar in all guitar history


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## caughtinamosh

You could've steered the Titanic with that...  .


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## hufschmid

This is serioussly EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So now somebody posted this in the gorgeous guitar land in the french forum 

And he writes:



> Ah, la Surfcaster!! Mon rêve!



The Surfcaster, my dream....


----------



## s_k_mullins

^^^ 

The kings of horrible guitars... ZZ Top.


----------



## hufschmid

s_k_mullins said:


> ^^^
> 
> The kings of horrible guitars... ZZ Top.


----------



## s_k_mullins

hufschmid said:


>


 
Are you feelin inspired by this Hufschmid? 
God i hope not!


----------



## hufschmid

Actually yes, this makes me want to eat some...


----------



## s_k_mullins

hufschmid said:


> Actually yes, this makes me want to eat some...


----------



## hufschmid

All of this talent to build.....

This


----------



## vontetzianos

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## hufschmid

The MDF Guitar!!!!!


----------



## s_k_mullins

hufschmid said:


> All of this talent to build.....
> 
> This


 
Can you say "Overkill"?? all that shit is a bit much



hufschmid said:


>


 
WTF is that??


----------



## hufschmid

Bosh


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ that is fucking horrible


----------



## vontetzianos

^It looks like some tumerous growth is forcing itself through the side


----------



## hufschmid

VIDEO EXCLUSIVE: Leonard Grigoryan tests Paul Kinny's Stereo Acoustic Guitar


----------



## MTech

vontetzianos said:


> ^It looks like some tumerous growth is forcing itself through the side



It immediately reminded me of Toxic Avenger or the Sewer Mutants in Futurama .... though from watching the video it doesn't sound bad and if you're feeling tired/bored you have a built in headrest! 





^WHY?!


----------



## Sang-Drax

hufschmid said:


>




Is that a guitar with elephantiasis?


----------



## hufschmid

Sang-Drax said:


> Is that a guitar with elephantiasis?




 thats what they said in the french forum


----------



## MTech

OMG WHY?!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

MTech said:


> OMG WHY?!!!!!




Thats a baritone guitar


----------



## vontetzianos

MTech said:


> It immediately reminded me of Toxic Avenger or the Sewer Mutants in Futurama .... though from watching the video it doesn't sound bad and if you're feeling tired/bored you have a built in headrest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^WHY?!


 
Its hardly different to this:









Even though Mr. Bumblefoot plays it, it still looks like shit


----------



## Bungle

The Fresh Prince called, he wants his bass back...


----------



## hufschmid

vontetzianos said:


> Its hardly different to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Mr. Bumblefoot plays it, it still looks like shit



the flight of the bumble foot! Maybe somebody must make a youtube video...

''the fastest foot player in the world!


----------



## s_k_mullins

I love Vai.. but damn he has used some fugly guitars in the past


----------



## Elysian

hufschmid said:


> The MDF Guitar!!!!!



Don't dog on the MDF guitar!  That thing is cool on so many levels


----------



## hufschmid

Elysian said:


> Don't dog on the MDF guitar!  That thing is cool on so many levels



 indeed


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vontetzianos

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## yingmin

hufschmid said:


> All of this talent to build.....
> 
> This


You want to know the worst thing about that guitar? It lists at over $100,000.


MTech said:


> ^WHY?!


Because it's fucking awesome, that's why!


----------



## blister7321

JerkyChid said:


> Ugly




dont even joke



7StringedBeast said:


> Pure crap, check the rest of their website too: Krappyguitars
> 
> And these suck too:


are you on krak



Marlon said:


> I like that one...a lot, anyone have more info on it? Or more pics?
> 
> 
> All this thread does is make me go "ughh..." and "why?"




look up amphisound they're soumi (finnish)



jymellis said:


> any of the dean "diamond" darrel guitars.


die


----------



## lefty robb

hufschmid said:


>





as ugly as it is, I bet it sounds incredible.


----------



## hufschmid

Somebody just posted this in gorgeous guitar land in a french forum


----------



## Sir Euric

Yet another ESP angel guitar




And an ESP double neck guitar


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## AeonSolus

I wonder if anyone posted...the LAPTOPTAR!






If it's posted, it's worth the repost to remind you guys NOT to build something like this...


----------



## hufschmid

Speaking about a super thin body concept 

Blended with an aligator skin 

Easy pickup button selection


----------



## hufschmid

Did that man play the guitar?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## TheHeroCycle

*Edit: 
*


----------



## wookie606

worse thing is... its a washburn.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Sir Euric said:


> And an ESP double neck guitar
> View attachment 11135


That's amazing! I want it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> That's amazing! I want it.



+1

it's horrible and mesmerising at the same time.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Sir Euric said:


> And an ESP double neck guitar
> View attachment 11135



That's Aoi's Guitar isn't it?


----------



## Bekanor

The sad part about this thread is that no matter how shitty any single piece might be, there's guaranteed to be some indie fag who'd strap it on to be different for the sake of being different.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

MTech said:


> OMG WHY?!!!!!



I thought it was established that this was noodles with a normal V...


----------



## Randy

lefty robb said:


> as ugly as it is, I bet it sounds incredible.



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## rob_l

hufschmid said:


> Did that man play the guitar?



CLASSIC!! Georgey-Boy plays a guitar!! But, I bet his staff demanded it be American made. So Carvin it is!! Ooops, the Cobalts are the ONE Carvin that's made overseas... LOL!!!! Sweet.


----------



## hufschmid

He must be a great player, look she has tears!!! 

Or maybe she had to sign a contract for the picture


----------



## rob_l

"Hurricanes KICK ASS!!" - George Bush - An ode to Katrina...

And they do kick ass. I know, I've never lived off the gulf coast and am currently in the middle of a peninsula that is thoroughly pummeled EVERY YEAR by them......


----------



## possumkiller

rob_l said:


> CLASSIC!! Georgey-Boy plays a guitar!! But, I bet his staff demanded it be American made. So Carvin it is!! Ooops, the Cobalts are the ONE Carvin that's made overseas... LOL!!!! Sweet.


 
looks like an open g chord but in the wrong place?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

This is epic!

Somebody commented this about the video... 



> Brilliant construction: a cutaway that deep&#65279; gise you access to a full baritone scale without an annoyingly long and uncomfortable neck.


----------



## hufschmid

Ed Roman Bass....


----------



## liamh

dude, the longhorn kicks ass


----------



## hufschmid

Awesome tremolo


----------



## liamh

Ah, the Gibson Moderne, the "holy grail of vintage guitars"




Incidently its also the holy grail of pathetic, disgustingly shit guitars


----------



## screamindaemon

Well, at least it's something new out of gibson. I haven't seen anything new other than the reverse of something they already did in a long time.

I wonder how much this costs. An arm, a leg, maybe even your first born child?


----------



## liamh

New?
That guitar was designed in 1957


----------



## screamindaemon

Really? I swear I've never seen that model till now. 
I take back everything I just said


----------



## hufschmid

liamh said:


>


----------



## hufschmid

Serioussly, WTF is this all about???


----------



## Panterica

rob_l said:


> "Hurricanes KICK ASS!!" - George Bush - An ode to Katrina...
> 
> And they do kick ass. I know, I've never lived off the gulf coast and am currently in the middle of a peninsula that is thoroughly pummeled EVERY YEAR by them......



I'm 15 minutes from New Orleans Parish, Katrina destroyed alot of shit including my 3x rec and 99' UV
hurricanes do not kick ass, its fun when you can walk the streets with a .45 on your side but once your shit starts getting destroyed it gets old reeeeaaalll quick


----------



## McBrain

HammerAndSickle said:


> I think this one is AWESOME! I would love to own that. It's like the petrucci abstracts but in a much more artistic fashion.



I think thats a Gibson Goddess in rose burst.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## cataclysm_child

hufschmid said:


>



Nice quilt!


----------



## Arminius

hufschmid said:


> Serioussly, WTF is this all about???




you never played majora's mask huh. i really want that guitar


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Aysakh said:


> you never played majora's mask huh. i really want that guitar


 
Needs a Piezo for sound authenticity.... and a Zora mask.


----------



## hufschmid

Posted today in gorgeous guitar land, french forum...

Oh that is sooo gorgeous isent it? 

For them gorgeous = vintage... If you post a modern guitar they will hate it and eventually post it in horrible guitar land....


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vontetzianos




----------



## hufschmid

vontetzianos said:


>



Finally a reaction 

  

Lets create the guitar barf group?


----------



## vampiregenocide

hufschmid said:


> Serioussly, WTF is this all about???




That guitar is win and you know it.  Shame its a Jackson but hey beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## hufschmid

VINTAGE NO NAME ELECTRIC GUITAR - eBay (item 260429301052 end time Jun-17-09 12:10:15 PDT)


----------



## sPliNtEr_777

dunno if anyone's put this up yet, if they havent then i dont see why f*k'n not!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## sPliNtEr_777

here's another- its understandable to have more than one neck if a) you need it and b) theyre different (eg steve vai's fixed/trem/fretless multineck) but this is just pointless


----------



## GTR0B

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> here's another- its understandable to have more than one neck if a) you need it and b) theyre different (eg steve vai's fixed/trem/fretless multineck) but this is just pointless



Great. There is people out there, retarded enough to make a 12 neck'ed guitar.


----------



## hufschmid

Thats a photoshop dude...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

Awwww


----------



## ralphy1976

WHAT THE FUCK??? THIS LAST SERIES TAKES THE FUCKING BISCUIT!!! nos amis francophones ont vraiment des gouts bizarres!!! je suis surpris qu'ils n'aient pas pense a faire une guitarre en forme de bouteille de vin ou de frog legs!!!


----------



## hufschmid

Les francophones, les vrais puristes que l'on trouve dans certains forums sont des tarés 

Pour eux toutes les guitares vintages, ou qui ressemblent de loin à ce genre de design sont magnifiques et si par malheur tu postes une photo d'une guitare métale, tu te fais massacrer


----------



## vontetzianos

hufschmid said:


>


 




How do you describe the tonal characteristics of a fuel tank?


----------



## ralphy1976

mmouais...pourquoi cela ne me surprends pas..et dire que je viens de me faire inviter par l'ambassadeur Francais a une "partie de jardin" pour le 14 juillet .. au joie!!!

si les francais avaient bon gout cela se saurait depuis!!!!

Reste metal c'est dans ta DNA!!!


----------



## hufschmid

vontetzianos said:


> How do you describe the tonal characteristics of a fuel tank?



Very explosive


----------



## Varcolac

hufschmid said:


>



This guitar fails mathematics forever.



vontetzianos said:


> How do you describe the tonal characteristics of a fuel tank?



A bit hollow.


----------



## GazPots

Holy crap there is a lot of builders out there on crack.


----------



## Rich

hufschmid said:


> Thats a photoshop dude...



I'm pretty sure the 12 neck strat is real, but is only really meant as a piece of art. It's still kinda stupid though


----------



## rob_l

vontetzianos said:


> How do you describe the tonal characteristics of a fuel tank?



Gassy?


----------



## sPliNtEr_777

michael angelo batio- "showoff? moi?"






"ooooohhhuuuuurrrrgghhhhh... con...sti...pation face!!!"







disclaimer: for legal reasons I have to say that MAB did NOT say anything quoted and attributed to him above. Yes, he is indeed _that _awesome, and yes, his guitars are indeed that fugly...


----------



## hufschmid

Who the fuck is this idiot?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vontetzianos

^Oh my word Patrick where the hell do you find all these guitars?! I feel my lunch creeping up my throat!


----------



## hufschmid

vontetzianos said:


> ^Oh my word Patrick where the hell do you find all these guitars?! I feel my lunch creeping up my throat!



Horrible design in guitar building has always facinated me...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## s_k_mullins

hufschmid said:


>


 
Its a junk-food lover's dream come true! 
What if it were a real guitar??.. "Yeah my guitar has mahogany back and sides.. and a delicious top of peanuts and toffee."


----------



## MF_Kitten

hah! that one is photoshopped, but it would be awesome if it was real  (i love butterfingers. mmm!)


----------



## El Caco

hufschmid said:


> Horrible design in guitar building has always facinated me...



I know, I have seen your guitars


----------



## El Caco

^ ;P


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> I know, I have seen your guitars


----------



## Vladicov

As horrible as all these monstrosities are atleast they werent designed to fail...


Cross section of a 57 gold top Reissue neck... FAIL







Not like when it falls the tail and tip are all that hits the ground or anything... its ok clearly all that exposed grain and lack of a volute surrounding the huge route makes it good.


----------



## hufschmid

No wonder why the headstocks brake all the time...


----------



## Yoshi

Oh let's just rip off KxK some more yeah?


----------



## vontetzianos

Yoshi said:


> Oh let's just rip off KxK some more yeah?


----------



## Jack Secret

That last one is gonna take someone's eye out


----------



## hufschmid

I cant believe that I forgot to post the pics I took of this ugly BFG


----------



## El Caco

Yoshi said:


> http://www.edroman.com/guitars/abstract/images/abs-extendavee.jpg
> 
> Oh let's just rip off KxK some more yeah?



I am not much of a fan of KxK but the Warrior V looks pretty awesome and that looks like a cheap Chinese knock off in comparison.


----------



## El Caco

hufschmid said:


> I cant believe that I forgot to post the pics I took of this ugly BFG



Fuck me, how do Gibson get away with that shit


----------



## rob_l

s7eve said:


> Fuck me, how do Gibson get away with that shit



Because BFG probably stands for B.(arely a) F.(uckin) G.(uitar)...  lol


----------



## Vladicov

holy mother of god. That bfg is truly a horrible guitar. Questionable design and weird style are one thing, but build quality like this truly makes a horrible guitar


----------



## Yoshi

s7eve said:


> I am not much of a fan of KxK but the Warrior V looks pretty awesome and that looks like a cheap Chinese knock off in comparison.



I'm just in awe of the way Ed Roman operates.

They're are some KxK's that I admit don't tickle my fancy, but the natural S-7 run they did with the floyds etc was stunning.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

But hey! I'm a Paul hater!


----------



## hufschmid

I hate that last Gibson and I know somebody who endorses that exact model


----------



## hufschmid

Hello Kitty Les Paul version... 































































 a tatoo on a guitar!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

>



WHAT ARE THE TUNERS DOING THERE!?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

I love the headstock design


----------



## signalgrey

hate if you want, but i fucking love oddball guitars!


----------



## Mattmc74

That gum ball guitar is the dumbest looking thing I have ever seen! What the hell was the builder a 5 year old kid!


----------



## signalgrey

hufschmid said:


> I cant believe that I forgot to post the pics I took of this ugly BFG



i stopped even looking a gibsons a while ago. All this bullshit they sell these days. They cost way tooo much for what they are worth. I love a good SG and Paul (FIREBIRD!) as anyone else, but fuck me sideways if they expect me to be almost 2g's for that crap. Shame on you Gibson.



Rich said:


> I'm pretty sure the 12 neck strat is real, but is only really meant as a piece of art. It's still kinda stupid though


rick nielsons dream


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Cheesebuiscut

The body on that looks pretty cool Imo, the headstock needs work.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Andrew_B

hufschmid said:


>


 

fuck, im inlove......


i would just stand there eating rather than playing.... hahaha

"stop chewing and play the fucking guitar andrew!!"


----------



## carbons2k

thats Ed Roman for ya! a rip off and not even of apealling guitars... jerkoff! 



hufschmid said:


>


----------



## Thrashmanzac

patrick you own this thread haha


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## s_k_mullins

hufschmid said:


>


 

Holy wormy wood Batman.. that is fuckin strange  
but definitely creative


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Thrashmanzac said:


> patrick you own this thread haha



I was just thinking that


----------



## ralphy1976

what??? a renouned luthier owns all these órrible guitars?....what the?!!!


----------



## screamindaemon

No no. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/hufschmid.htmlHufschmid Is responsible for 99% of the filth we see in this thread. Not because he made them, but because he clearly has too much time on his hands to scan the web for the pictures.


----------



## hufschmid

s_k_mullins said:


> Holy wormy wood Batman.. that is fuckin strange
> but definitely creative



after guitar hero, now you can play worms on the guitar! 



screamindaemon said:


> No no. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/hufschmid.htmlHufschmid Is responsible for 99% of the filth we see in this thread. Not because he made them, but because he clearly has too much time on his hands to scan the web for the pictures.



yeah and you have time to post in this thread and to watch the pics


----------



## screamindaemon

I deny nothing!!!! 

Out of curiosity, where the hell do you go to find all these pictures?
Google can't possibly have that many.

And I prefer to spend my time on the pretty ones thank you very much!


----------



## hufschmid

screamindaemon said:


> Out of curiosity, where the hell do you go to find all these pictures?
> Google can't possibly have that many.



I dont have to look really, i just copy past the links that I find in some french forums 



screamindaemon said:


> And I prefer to spend my time on the pretty ones thank you very much!



So in this case you must check out Dave's thread


----------



## vampiregenocide

All courtesy of Ed Roman's site.


----------



## screamindaemon

vampiregenocide said:


> All courtesy of Ed Roman's site.



I don't know... those three in the front (and a few in the back) have some beautiful tops on them...


----------



## vampiregenocide

screamindaemon said:


> I don't know... those three in the front (and a few in the back) have some beautiful tops on them...




Pity they are 'custom' made by Ed Roman  I was going more for a stab at the maker with that one.


----------



## technomancer

screamindaemon said:


> I don't know... those three in the front (and a few in the back) have some beautiful tops on them...



Almost all of those look good, but they're Ed Roman Suhr knockoffs, so they belong here


----------



## hufschmid

technomancer said:


> Almost all of those look good, but they're Ed Roman Suhr knockoffs, so they belong here


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

one I made with a powerfull design program call MSpaint, lol.
In 40 years will exist www.14stringsguitar.or.


----------



## Yoshi

The headstock on those Suhr Romans are fucking hideous...I really hate it when the headstock becomes so small towards the top....


----------



## screamindaemon

hufschmid said:


>



That's freakin' hilarious. Another motifake miracle!


----------



## ralphy1976

MaKo´s Tethan;1559138 said:


> one I made with a powerfull design program call MSpaint, lol.
> In 40 years will exist www.14stringsguitar.or.


 
that's scarsymmetry's guitar his gf got him for his B'day..but she said it woudl have 6 pickups and stuff... 

he even wrote a thread on it!!!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## screamindaemon

hufschmid said:


>



I would love that Felix guitar. It would go well with my old school Felix the Cat snowboard. If I could only find pictures of that too...


----------



## Severance

Daemon said:


> x)


 
For Those of you who don't know this guitar is win on one simple fact. The top wing is a katana.


----------



## twiztedchild

Severance said:


> For Those of you who don't know this guitar is win on one simple fact. The top wing is a katana.



i'd buy it


----------



## hufschmid

welcome back brother!


----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


> welcome back brother!



thanks.  but I have to go now  not my own internet  I'll see ya guys when I can.


----------



## screamindaemon

Severance said:


> For Those of you who don't know this guitar is win on one simple fact. The top wing is a katana.



I'm sorry, but every time I look at the blue handle, I can't stop thinking of some fancy blue dildo.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Severance

screamindaemon said:


> I'm sorry, but every time I look at the blue handle, I can't stop thinking of some fancy blue dildo.


 
Fancy blue dildo of death destruction and mayhem


----------



## yingmin

hufschmid said:


>


 Really? Take away that random red inlay, and I actually think this looks pretty good.


----------



## hufschmid

Well the inlays are still there and also I dont know anything more ugly then to paint black on top of an archtop 

Having repaired some of those, I can also say that the top and back are laminated wood plywood which is why most of them have been painted to hide the ugly wood figure...

And that also most of them have a plastic bridge, its actually not wood....

So yes


----------



## s_k_mullins

http://parseidon.com/wp-content/uploads/uglymusicvox.jpg


----------



## vontetzianos

s_k_mullins said:


>


 



Why???


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Lucky Seven

hufschmid said:


> Sega Guitar



That guitar is from the band "Mega Driver"


----------



## hufschmid

Megadriver!

EPIC!


----------



## HammerAndSickle

haha, that video is PROOF that wood affects tone. Or... lack of it... worst tone I've ever heard!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Can you build me one of those? lmao


----------



## yingmin

HammerAndSickle said:


> haha, that video is PROOF that wood affects tone. Or... lack of it... worst tone I've ever heard!


 Not really. He was just using a TurboGrafx 16 for an amp.


----------



## s_k_mullins

I want one built from an Atari, so i can keep it old school


----------



## s_k_mullins

C'mon folks, lets keep the horrible guitars coming! They give me somethin to laugh at while i'm at work




















































http://www.guitarsite.com/news/images/ugly07/s24deltablue.jpg


----------



## Arminius

@ horsecaster


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## liamh

Y'know, while a lot of these guitars look dumb, a lot of craftsmanship has gone into them.


----------



## screamindaemon

hufschmid said:


>



hufschmid is the master of the puke icon  I wonder how many times he's used it in this thread.


----------



## hufschmid

liamh said:


> Y'know, while a lot of these guitars look dumb, a lot of craftsmanship has gone into them.



what a waist of time for some of them 



screamindaemon said:


> hufschmid is the master of the puke icon  I wonder how many times he's used it in this thread.



16895 times....


----------



## hufschmid

Gorgeous white center portion


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## ralphy1976

hufschmid said:


>


 
GENIUS!!!

i think this is our winner by a mile!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

Mostly the gogeous way the body was glued up.... 






A good old leather pickguard


----------



## cycloptopus

hufschmid said:


>


Is this what you mean when you say a waste of time? Seriously WTF? Are there only 3 strings on this? Can you only play Super Mario Brothers tunes on this? And this is displayed on the wall? I mean, is somebody proud of this?


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Arctodus

So final verdict..*ALL* guitars are ugly except the ones you own. Oh yeah _not_ a biased opinion at all


----------



## hufschmid

caughtinamosh said:


>


----------



## caughtinamosh

hufschmid said:


>



You asked for it! 

In all seriousness, it looks really well built, but the *why?* factor is still there.


----------



## Mattmc74

The way that the fender was glued up looks really stupid! I wonder if the owner had the paint stripped and then cleared. I find it really hard to see someone glueing up a body like that without covering it up with paint.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Arctodus said:


> So final verdict..*ALL* guitars are ugly except the ones you own. Oh yeah _not_ a biased opinion at all



A grip. Get one. 

Unless you were joking, in which case, sarcasm > *.


----------



## hufschmid

caughtinamosh said:


> You asked for it!
> 
> In all seriousness, it looks really well built, but the *why?* factor is still there.



the 'why' factor can be everywhere.....

why a purple or a blue guitar.... 





Mattmc74 said:


> The way that the fender was glued up looks really stupid! I wonder if the owner had the paint stripped and then cleared. I find it really hard to see someone glueing up a body like that without covering it up with paint.



well most of them are glued this way, if you would take away the paint finish hiding it, you would be under shock...


----------



## caughtinamosh

hufschmid said:


> the 'why' factor can be everywhere.....
> 
> why a purple or a blue guitar....



:MAD:


----------



## hufschmid

caughtinamosh said:


> :MAD:


----------



## Mattmc74

I have always said - Why Pink for a guys guitar!

Yes I refinished a pink,purple, and white camo pattern guitar but it was for a girl and thats what she wanted. She likes it but I think it looks kind of dumb.


----------



## hufschmid

I hope this is a joke 

Multi plylaminated neck....

Thats what they use on their cheap guitars....


----------



## yingmin

hufschmid said:


> I hope this is a joke
> 
> Multi plylaminated neck....
> 
> Thats what they use on their cheap guitars....


These guitars are very real, and they ARE cheap guitars. I've played one of them, and they play and sound just as bad as they look. Say what you want about nicer, high-end Martins; I think cheap Martins are some of the worst acoustic guitars on the market.


----------



## hufschmid

yingmin said:


> These guitars are very real, and they ARE cheap guitars. I've played one of them, and they play and sound just as bad as they look. Say what you want about nicer, high-end Martins; I think cheap Martins are some of the worst acoustic guitars on the market.




they also came up with those rosette inlays to make them look like Takamines now


----------



## ralphy1976

Mattmc74 said:


> I have always said - Why Pink for a guys guitar!
> 
> Yes I refinished a pink,purple, and white camo pattern guitar but it was for a girl and thats what she wanted. She likes it but I think it looks kind of dumb.


 
i think (if this guitar was truly done in 1999, unless it is a digital camera setting problem) this was bad ass in his time. even today it is bad ass for a girl to play this shape and those colours...kudos to that woman / girl!!


----------



## Mattmc74

The date on the camera is wrong. I did this last summer. I could never get that shitty camera to ever work right. I got a new one now so all is good now.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i just love the tags at the bottom of the page for this thread.
crap, *gibson*, horrible, ugly, ugly guitars, vintage


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Thrashmanzac said:


> i just love the tags at the bottom of the page for this thread.
> crap, *gibson*, horrible, ugly, ugly guitars, vintage



I don't get it


----------



## screamindaemon

That is hilarious. How do those tags work? Just common words and phrases in the thread?


----------



## Holy Katana

screamindaemon said:


> That is hilarious. How do those tags work? Just common words and phrases in the thread?



No, you can add tags to a thread. Epic lulz can be achieved with them.

Patrick, are there any guitars that you _do_ like?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vampiregenocide

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## Mattmc74

hufschmid said:


>



Holy Shit are those bad!


----------



## hufschmid

Is this the new Gibson?


----------



## screamindaemon

hufschmid said:


>


 
Is it just me, or does the headstock say "gender" 

Actually, I guess it isn't that funny. I thought it was a Fender rip off that just changed the F for a G, but it looks too different.

Ignore me. I would have deleted this already, but It's already typed up, and I'm lazy...


----------



## hufschmid

Something is sticking out from its bottom 

Hi Jack


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## xet




----------



## Sang-Drax

^ WTF


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Is that coke in that guitar?


----------



## liamh

Yep, it's coke.
Endorsed by Ron Wood


----------



## ccc187307

screamindaemon said:


> Is it just me, or does the headstock say "gender"


 
It's a Gender Bendooooh!!Caster.


----------



## hufschmid

I'm sure somebody will think this one is gorgeous....


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## s_k_mullins

I love V-shaped guitars, and i usually love the Dean ML shape, but i just don't have any love for these two...


----------



## NeglectedField

I dunno why Michael Amott left ESP because they looked far nicer.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## s_k_mullins

NeglectedField said:


> I dunno why Michael Amott left ESP because they looked far nicer.


 
 definitely

And dammit Huf, where do you find all these shitty guitars? 
Is there like a shitty guitar database or something that i'm missing?


----------



## hufschmid

s_k_mullins said:


> definitely
> 
> And dammit Huf, where do you find all these shitty guitars?
> Is there like a shitty guitar database or something that i'm missing?



custom guitars


----------



## s_k_mullins

hufschmid said:


> custom guitars


----------



## Mattmc74

hufschmid said:


>



Thats fugly!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## screamindaemon

Is that really a string/pick modification to a rock band guitar? I want that!


----------



## Holy Katana

screamindaemon said:


> Is that really a string/pick modification to a rock band guitar? I want that!



Yeah, if you go on the official forums, you'll find all sorts of cool mods like that. I'd be afraid that the string wouldn't always track, though.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Mattmc74

^ What a waste of wood IMO!


----------



## leandroab

I always wonder "What were they THINKING!" when they had those ideas and actually built them....

Holy shit


----------



## hufschmid

posted in gorgeous guitar land in a french forum by some vintage purists........


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## ralphy1976

i just don't get it..maybe french people are only good at wine / cheese / croissants!!!


----------



## hufschmid

ralphy1976 said:


> i just don't get it..maybe french people are only good at wine / cheese / croissants!!!



No 80% of french guitar forums are being contributed by kids who think that the holy grail of guitars are the vintage guitars...

To them the only best sound and the best amps must be and will always be vintage...

If you ever post 1 metal guitar in there you will get neg repped like a bublebee and they will do everything to make you leave the forum......

Thats how  they are.........

However there are some good french forums with open minds.... 

Last day in a music shop there was this french guy who was playing on an old Gibson, it was so old and so badly set up, the guy was having an orgasm even toughing it...


----------



## Daemon

Hello I'm French xP 

"To them the only best sound and the best amps must be and will always be vintage...

If you ever post 1 metal guitar in there you will get neg repped like a bublebee and they will do everything to make you leave the forum......"

( I've elected Hufschmid for the grand price of the most uke: posted )

I totally agree with this, only Fender and Gibson, and nothing else.
It's for this reason I'm here x)
But in France, if you know great shop, that's okay.
But yes, too much of fender and gibson addict =/
When you say : "EMG humbucker "
A guy answer you : " WTF, it's too much violent, do you know Fender Singlecoil ? "


----------



## s_k_mullins

Daemon said:


> But yes, too much of fender and gibson addict =/
> When you say : "EMG humbucker "
> A guy answer you : " WTF, it's too much violent, do you know Fender Singlecoil ? "


 
^^



hufschmid said:


>


 

Huf, when are you gonna build a guitar with your face on it?? 
(just kidding)


----------



## synrgy

hufschmid said:


>



That's uhm..

okay, so it's ugly, but at the same time..

Kind of WIN. 

The worth of that blow would buy at least a few of the axes from the gorgeous guitar thread.


----------



## Daemon

For me, this is gorgeous guitars :




( Spalted and flammed top (L) )





I love it, but a lot of French dont love it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

remove that immediately, and post it in the gorgeous guitar land thread!!!


----------



## synrgy

MF_Kitten said:


> remove that immediately, and post it in the gorgeous guitar land thread!!!



I think I already posted that first one with the flamed spalted top there. 

Wait.. maybe it was a thread about spalted tops.. I don't remember now..


----------



## screamindaemon

Daemon said:


> Hello I'm French xP
> 
> "To them the only best sound and the best amps must be and will always be vintage...
> 
> If you ever post 1 metal guitar in there you will get neg repped like a bublebee and they will do everything to make you leave the forum......"
> 
> ( I've elected Hufschmid for the grand price of the most uke: posted )
> 
> I totally agree with this, only Fender and Gibson, and nothing else.
> It's for this reason I'm here x)
> But in France, if you know great shop, that's okay.
> But yes, too much of fender and gibson addict =/
> When you say : "EMG humbucker "
> A guy answer you : " WTF, it's too much violent, do you know Fender Singlecoil ? "



Am i the only one now that wants to learn french just to have some fun with these guys?


----------



## synrgy

screamindaemon said:


> Am i the only one now that wants to learn french just to have some fun with these guys?



That's no worse than wanting to learn a foreign language to have some fun with some foreign females.


----------



## Daemon

screamindaemon said:


> Am i the only one now that wants to learn french just to have some fun with these guys?



I wait u xD


----------



## s_k_mullins

The "Bird of Prey" from DBZ guitars (Dean Zelinsky)


----------



## hufschmid

screamindaemon said:


> Am i the only one now that wants to learn french just to have some fun with these guys?



 wanna have fun with some purists?

np 

here is gorgeous guitar land - france...........
http://fr.audiofanzine.com/autre-guitare-electrique-solid-b/forums/t.199504,belle-gratte-land.html


----------



## CatPancakes

hufschmid said:


>



thats awesome beyond belief


----------



## Esp Griffyn

hufschmid said:


> I hope this is a joke
> 
> Multi plylaminated neck....
> 
> Thats what they use on their cheap guitars....




Phillip Kubicki uses (used? Not sure if he is still making instruments) 36 piece laminate necks on his basses, and his instruments are much sought after and very highly regarded in bass circles, the playability and tone are considered to be excellent, and in personal experience I can vouch for this


----------



## starfoxhound

hufschmid said:


> I'm inspiring myself of a thread from a french forum....
> 
> Basically you must post pictures of guitars or basses or even ugly hardware you think are the epic winners of pure ugly fail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can also be a great source of inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> For exemple






Oh my GOD!!!! This is just awful!


----------



## skinhead

Patrick you have a lot of free time


----------



## s_k_mullins

yeah, too bad its a real turd, Daddy-O.


----------



## TomParenteau

I had a couple late '60s SGs that I really liked. That is so sad, Daddy-O.


----------



## s_k_mullins

TomPerverteau said:


> I had a couple late '60s SGs that I really liked. That is so sad, Daddy-O.


 
Yes indeed.. i love the 60's style SGs.. and its horrible that this is what they've done with the design


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Most of us know about this ESP Aoi sig:






Now imagine this in V form:






I was gonna make a seperate topic, but the V is just not agreeing with me at all...


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

s_k_mullins said:


> The "Bird of Prey" from DBZ guitars (Dean Zelinsky)



Oh god, is it bad that I'm somehow attracted to that? Even though I would never play it.


----------



## signalgrey

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Most of us know about this ESP Aoi sig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now imagine this in V form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna make a seperate topic, but the V is just not agreeing with me at all...






yes BUT the pick up config is tits!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

signalgrey said:


> yes BUT the pick up config is tits!


 

Yeah, this is true... touche. 

I actually tried an Aoi sig last year, and there's more tonal options you can poke a stick at. Then again, this was directly ripped off from one of the Sugizo sigs, but that's a good thing.


----------



## Hollowway

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Oh god, is it bad that I'm somehow attracted to that? Even though I would never play it.



Yeah, me too. But I think I'm more attracted to the finish and the hardware. Ultimately that shape looks too unbalanced. And I HATE when bridge hardware hangs over the back end of the body. It just looks like poor planning.


----------



## awesomeaustin

even tho I love ron jarzombek, this is...well, uh??


----------



## ccc187307

The "PervoCaster" WTF?

And I'm seriously disturbed by the giant dick bass.

What kind of person plays a giant dick bass?


----------



## 8Fingers

ccc187307 said:


> The "PervoCaster" WTF?
> 
> And I'm seriously disturbed by the giant dick bass.
> 
> What kind of person plays a giant dick bass?


 
what kind of person feels seriously disturbed by a giant dick bass ?
I mean all men have it,some smaller some bigger,but all have it .
I bet my soul George Michael would love playing it
bwahahahahahahahahahaahahha

BTW dude use your creativity,maybe a bunch of friends 
made some porn instruments just to play on a bachelorette's party
or something like that.


----------



## hufschmid

The ''pervocaster''


----------



## ccc187307

That's way too much work to be a gag.

I got a lot of respect for the way you handle your rig but i'm not playing a giant dick bass.


----------



## 8Fingers

hufschmid said:


> The ''pervocaster''


 
bwahahahahahahahhhahha




ccc187307 said:


> That's way too much work to be a gag.
> 
> I got a lot of respect for the way you handle your rig but i'm not playing a giant dick bass.


 
Me neither


----------



## Hollowway

8Fingers said:


> well ...



For shame! That is one of my all time favorites! (Keep your comments to yourselves. )


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

Not saying its ugly, actually its a fine piece of art but not playable 






This is ugly


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

hufschmid said:


>




which company makes this


----------



## hufschmid

I dunno 

but the picture comes from here....

Vintage Guitars & Rare Guitars | MyRareGuitars.com


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## TomParenteau

These may have already been posted.


----------



## TomParenteau

These may have already been posted.


----------



## TomParenteau

These may have already been posted.


----------



## TomParenteau

...and these.


----------



## TomParenteau

Let's not forget these!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## hufschmid

TomPerverteau said:


> ...and these.


----------



## hufschmid

The epic thread winner


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

anybody interested? 

RARE OLD KRAFTSMAN SQUARE GUITAR-NO RSV.-ONLY $49.95!!! on eBay (end time 17-Aug-09 04:07:08 BST)


----------



## MF_Kitten

that blue gnarly one up there seems to be using steinberger tuners. or am i seeing wrong?

i would so love to own some of these guitars, and use them on stage, just because they are fucking ugly as fuck


----------



## hufschmid

yeah stainberger tuners but set into an ugly headstock


----------



## hufschmid

and a lipstick finish


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## MF_Kitten

what the hell is that top one?


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> what the hell is that top one?



I hope this does not become the new guitar hero guitar


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

yeah what is that top one? it looks pretty interesting, it has chambers for each individual string!

curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Empryrean

Cause, guitars are meant to shoot bullets^


----------



## hufschmid

We have an epic winner here 

   






The christocaster 



> Christocaster Guitar
> Built in fall of 2004 and winter of 2005
> Neck: Harmony 1980s, salvaged from pawn shop fire at 63rd and Kedzie
> Body: Pine organ pipes 1880s / Pickup: Hagstrom 1960s
> Bridge: Japan 1970s / . Tailpiece: Gibson 1950s or 60s
> Volume: Bakelite chicken knob 1950s


----------



## Mattmc74

^


----------



## yingmin

hufschmid said:


>


 Is that a fucking electric bouzouki?


hufschmid said:


>


A little ostentatious, perhaps, but I think it actually looks pretty good. And I usually think abalone is too much.


hufschmid said:


> The epic thread winner


Why do you hate freedom?

Also, I don't think anybody would hold it against you if you didn't use the puke emoticon in every post.


----------



## hufschmid

yingmin said:


> Also, I don't think anybody would hold it against you if you didn't use the puke emoticon in every post.


----------



## chimp_spanner

This thread is amazing - Huff: what is that first guitar? And am I a bad person for actually liking it? I'm a giant nerd so anything techy looking kinda does it for me haha.

Now I don't know quite why Adam Black guitars upset me so - I think it's because there's something so subtly yet vitally wrong with them that just makes them ugly. It's like whoever designed it kinda maybe saw what may or may not have been a guitar this one time, and then based it on that.

http://www.guitarampkeyboard.com/photo.php?id=78545

It's like an SG that ate too many burgers and let itself go. Not on the scale of absurdity as the other offerings here, and some people might even like it but it's still one I go to when I want to show people what a good guitar doesn't look like.


----------



## MetalGravy

Speaking of SG absurdity, NEW AT GUITAR CENTER!!!!








Maybe we should just have a separate thread for horrible guitars from Gibson? 

Also, I agree with you on the first one that Hufschmid posted, it looks like someone made a guitar out of a radio


----------



## chimp_spanner

Hahaha it looks like someone ripped its skin off and left all the muscle exposed. I can almost hear it screaming "kill me...........kill me now!"


----------



## lefty robb

hufschmid said:


>




That has to be the most metal guitar I have ever seen


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

MetalGravy said:


> Speaking of SG absurdity, NEW AT GUITAR CENTER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just have a separate thread for horrible guitars from Gibson?
> 
> Also, I agree with you on the first one that Hufschmid posted, it looks like someone made a guitar out of a radio



Hahaha, I hate to say but I love how it looks


----------



## trenolds39

I'm not sure if this belongs here or in the hot action thread.  It seems like Devries has a cousin in the business.

Custom Boutique Handmade Guitar Project Warmoth - eBay (item 290310898362 end time Sep-14-09 09:53:12 PDT)


----------



## Variant

hufschmid said:


>



 That actually looks cool, not "pretty" but I'm pretty sure the concept is more function-over-from than anything. I wonder if it got beyond the computer model stage.


----------



## victor5464

Dont think anyone has posted this (I might be wrong)






why, Epiphone? Why?


----------



## cycloptopus

trenolds39 said:


> I'm not sure if this belongs here or in the hot action thread.  It seems like Devries has a cousin in the business.
> 
> Custom Boutique Handmade Guitar Project Warmoth - eBay (item 290310898362 end time Sep-14-09 09:53:12 PDT)


Dude, I saw this guitar on ebay! I thought it was a joke. They wanted like $500 bucks (or more, I can't remember exactly) and said this is done by some master luthier. I went to his site to see if it was real, and the luthier dude can play some guitar but I still wouldn't touch this thing with a ten foot pole.

WTF???


----------



## trenolds39

What are you talking about? Look at the AAA piece of flame maple they used for the neck. It even has a speed stripe down the middle! I also like how the neck is at an angle.


----------



## hufschmid

trenolds39 said:


> I'm not sure if this belongs here or in the hot action thread.  It seems like Devries has a cousin in the business.
> 
> Custom Boutique Handmade Guitar Project Warmoth - eBay (item 290310898362 end time Sep-14-09 09:53:12 PDT)



off centered neck 

that must be a real master luthier


----------



## -mouse-

Sir Euric said:


> Now thats some butt ugly ESP's
> View attachment 10891
> 
> 
> View attachment 10892
> 
> 
> View attachment 10893
> 
> 
> View attachment 10894



are you fucking crazy? those are awesome!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

I know somebody who will love this guitar


----------



## Mattmc74

All of the above


----------



## Guitar Nymph

hufschmid said:


>



 
The popped collar was a nice touch


----------



## Bungle

I'm sure the design brief on this one was "We need to make a guitar that looks halfway between a Les Paul and a honeymooners dick"


----------



## Wiz

hufschmid said:


>



This is amazing.



trenolds39 said:


> I'm not sure if this belongs here or in the hot action thread.  It seems like Devries has a cousin in the business.
> 
> Custom Boutique Handmade Guitar Project Warmoth - eBay (item 290310898362 end time Sep-14-09 09:53:12 PDT)



I'm embarassed for those Orange 4x12s in the back.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This would look better with a simpler scratchplate, all that is just overkill.



hufschmid said:


>





hufschmid said:


>



Awesome fret access?


----------



## TomParenteau

hufschmid said:


>


 I like the Kramer wedges! All the aluminum-neck Kramers are a bitch to play, though. Way too neck-heavy.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## ykcirj

hufschmid said:


>


 
haha i cant wait to mod my "burger caster". Im gettin some B(urger)K(ing) Pickups!


----------



## Al NiCotin

Gimme some more sauce with the whammy bar 
despairing...The floating bridge looks like a tank wtf is that?
and a LesPaul toggle switch for 1 humbucker  


"Love Me Fender?" 








Or may be use this one after to much shredding on the burger?






70's Gibson SG Deluxe


----------



## hufschmid

Al NiCotin said:


> Gimme some more sauce with the whammy bar
> despairing...The floating bridge looks like a tank wtf is that?
> and a LesPaul toggle switch for 1 humbucker



 Its actually a little bit more complexe then that....

 In secondlife you can only link up up to 256 primitives to create an object, this guitar reached the prim limit so I was unable to add the volume and tone control... 

 plus the tremolo it self is already built using 180 prims....

In virtual reality the chese on both sides of the guitar has flexi feature and moves 

I always wanted to build a cheasy guitar


----------



## hufschmid

More virtual funny ones and more chesburger details... 


















The fire Xypho


----------



## hufschmid

Just bumped into this lol

New Ugly Guitar Thread - Epiphone Lounge - Epiphone Forums


----------



## jymellis

hey patrick! looky here!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...er-due-nbd-from-mr-hufschmid.html#post1636108


----------



## Al NiCotin

almost a bad taste copy of the original Philippe Dubreuille creation here:
(wich I don't consider as "horrible" ... just to show)






 Betty Boop

_Once again IMO Dubreuille had a better sense of ergonomics for the volume position _


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## ykcirj

Al NiCotin said:


> that is sooooo creepy.


----------



## arthur1000

the burns london guitar is nice. i was going to buy one but the only had it in "salmon pink" it wasn't grindcore enough. XD


----------



## hufschmid

woofi woofi


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

ykcirj said:


> Al NiCotin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is sooooo creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That scares the shit out of me.
Click to expand...


----------



## hufschmid

WTF?


----------



## MF_Kitten

haha, man, i told ya!

also:















the worst part is, i want one of these, just so i can go up on stage and have everyone go "what the fuuuuuuuuuck?"


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've always loved Dean guitars


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> haha, man, i told ya!
> 
> also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the worst part is, i want one of these, just so i can go up on stage and have everyone go "what the fuuuuuuuuuck?"


----------



## MF_Kitten

the saddest part is, they thought "dude, let´s make guitars that have soooo much colour, it´ll be like sooo insane to look at!"

then they painted the body AND the fingerboard, yet still didn´t just STFU and do the headstock as well. why do all the guitar companies insist on black headstocks, no matter what the colour scheme is???


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> why do all the guitar companies insist on black headstocks, no matter what the colour scheme is???




cause you dont see the glue joints......

most players would not like to see glue joints on a clear maple neck.....

and also this way a company can simply apply a decal logo on them...

thats the cool part of one piece necks, there is no glue joints  reason why you never see glue joints on a fender headstock...


----------



## El Caco

Those look awesome especially that pink one, this has given me an


----------



## MF_Kitten

hufschmid said:


> cause you dont see the glue joints......
> 
> most players would not like to see glue joints on a clear maple neck.....
> 
> and also this way a company can simply apply a decal logo on them...
> 
> thats the cool part of one piece necks, there is no glue joints  reason why you never see glue joints on a fender headstock...



that´s true enough, but on these guitars, why not just make the headstocks the same colour as the rest of the guitar? like green guitar, green fretboard, leading up to... a black headstock... seems a bit disappointing. but green guitar, green fretboard, leading up to A GREEN HEADSTOCK... now THAT i would pay money to see!


----------



## bloodline

MF_Kitten said:


> haha, man, i told ya!
> 
> also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the worst part is, i want one of these, just so i can go up on stage and have everyone go "what the fuuuuuuuuuck?"


 


WTF!!!!!! That looks really stupid!


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s true enough, but on these guitars, why not just make the headstocks the same colour as the rest of the guitar?



probably to speed things up...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## liamliam666

hufschmid said:


>




JUST WHY!! ...this picture actually makes me angry lmfao


----------



## hufschmid

liamliam666 said:


> JUST WHY!! ...this picture actually makes me angry lmfao


----------



## liamliam666

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> Those look awesome especially that pink one, this has given me an



Which idea?


----------



## Al NiCotin

hufschmid said:


>


 
LMFAO  a Bo Diddley guitar prototype? I LOVE the connectors


----------



## El Caco

hufschmid said:


> Which idea?



This thread is giving me lots of ideas, I'm getting inspired to jump into the hardware challenge now. I do not think a lot of these guitars a horrible, tacky yes but tacky in an awesome way. I'm thinking of combining a few of these ideas to create a truly horrible tacky guitar for the hardware challenge. I would love to do the paint the entire thing pink thing as I have the pink paint already but I had a look in my shed and found a bed slat I would use as the fretboard and the figure in it is so nice I don't want to cover it with pink paint. Still we will see, I really want to build an awesomely horrible tacky guitars now


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> This thread is giving me lots of ideas, I'm getting inspired to jump into the hardware challenge now. I do not think a lot of these guitars a horrible, tacky yes but tacky in an awesome way. I'm thinking of combining a few of these ideas to create a truly horrible tacky guitar for the hardware challenge. I would love to do the paint the entire thing pink thing as I have the pink paint already but I had a look in my shed and found a bed slat I would use as the fretboard and the figure in it is so nice I don't want to cover it with pink paint. Still we will see, I really want to build an awesomely horrible tacky guitars now



haha now that's awesome


----------



## poopyalligator

MF_Kitten said:


> haha, man, i told ya!
> 
> also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the worst part is, i want one of these, just so i can go up on stage and have everyone go "what the fuuuuuuuuuck?"



my friend used to have one of those. It was a piece of garbage


----------



## MF_Kitten

i love the paint job though. i´d love to get a guitar custom painted like that, but with the headstock as well. imagine how insanely weird that would look! like a freakin´ crayon guitar!


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> i love the paint job though. i´d love to get a guitar custom painted like that, but with the headstock as well. imagine how insanely weird that would look! like a freakin´ crayon guitar!



I used to go to my friends place to have my guitars painted in the past, he works in a place where they paint cars, they use the dupont 2 part finish, if you know a good place with good reputation for their car finishes, they can probably do a great job on any guitar for you...

The only thing about that finish they use is that since its a 2 part finish it cures chimically and looks like there are micro bumps all over it, just like when you take a close up at a car...

So you must know this and you will have to then sand that very gently untill its all smoth then buff it all out...

So be sure they put enough coats of the clear at the end above the colour coats...


----------



## El Caco

It's all in the quality of the paint and the person applying it Patrick. Dupont is one of my favourite paint companies, it is not hard to get an incredible off the gun finish with Dupont products especially on something as small as a guitar.


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> It's all in the quality of the paint and the person applying it Patrick. Dupont is one of my favourite paint companies, it is not hard to get an incredible off the gun finish with Dupont products especially on something as small as a guitar.



I think you misunderstood my post 

What I was saying is the way the finish cures, its got nothing to do about the way the paint is applied, like for exemple if you compare a 2 part finish versus nitrocellulose you will see that if you place it in the sun so that it refects, the nitro finish will be all flat but the other finish will have like some orange peel (but its not orange peel) its just the way it cures...

thats why many factory are equipped with specific buffing weels like at PRS to take off this curing effect untill it gets all flat... if that makes sens?

I must take a picture probably to show you, but you can be the best painter in the world, the finish will always cure that way...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## El Caco

hufschmid said:


> I think you misunderstood my post
> 
> What I was saying is the way the finish cures, its got nothing to do about the way the paint is applied, like for exemple if you compare a 2 part finish versus nitrocellulose you will see that if you place it in the sun so that it refects, the nitro finish will be all flat but the other finish will have like some orange peel (but its not orange peel) its just the way it cures...
> 
> thats why many factory are equipped with specific buffing weels like at PRS to take off this curing effect untill it gets all flat... if that makes sens?
> 
> I must take a picture probably to show you, but you can be the best painter in the world, the finish will always cure that way...



I think you missed the part where you are a Luthier and I am a Panel Beater who used Dupont as my primary paint system in my shop for years. 

The thing about being the best painter in the world is that it is subjective, who is the better painter, the one who can get more satisfactory work out the door with less fuck ups and less come backs or the guy who can get the most incredible finish off the gun but takes longer and gets runs occasionally and other unacceptable imperfections and fuck ups resulting in more time and money spent? 

The reason factory cars have peel in them is because it is more cost effective and less time consuming to paint them that way and the consumer finds it acceptable. So yes painting a 2 part finish with a little peel and sanding it then buffing it is one way to get a flat finish but you can also achieve the same or better finish off the gun with 2 part paints if you know what you are doing, spend more time on preparation, use the right material and have a good gun with a good compressor to back it up.


----------



## El Caco

By the way, I also worked for one of the best Aircraft refinish shops for a few years, the finish we put on planes is something you will never see on a Car for a number of reasons. Since most planes have rivets a buff does not touch the paint after it is applied and because of the quality of paint we used buffing the paint would actually reduce it's shine and DOI, so the paint and method used for a quality refinish on a plane are designed to achieve the least surface friction and highest gloss and DOI off the gun.


----------



## poopyalligator

MF_Kitten said:


> i love the paint job though. i´d love to get a guitar custom painted like that, but with the headstock as well. imagine how insanely weird that would look! like a freakin´ crayon guitar!



The fretboard on those arent painted. They have these horrible vinyl stickers. I have yet to see one where the vinyl has not lifted and looks like shit. A couple of the stickers have come off of my friends guitar.


----------



## TomParenteau

Yeah? Well I just rattlecanned the fretboard on my Ibanez GiO neon pink.


----------



## hufschmid

s7eve said:


> By the way, I also worked for one of the best Aircraft refinish shops for a few years, the finish we put on planes is something you will never see on a Car for a number of reasons. Since most planes have rivets a buff does not touch the paint after it is applied and because of the quality of paint we used buffing the paint would actually reduce it's shine and DOI, so the paint and method used for a quality refinish on a plane are designed to achieve the least surface friction and highest gloss and DOI off the gun.



I see what you mean now, probably they used the finish without adding some stuff to make it flow out more when painting the instruments cause it was in a car place...

wow thats awesome!

i can just imagine how impossible it would be anyway to buff out a A380 by hand


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## synrgy

Hey all,

When I try to load page 80 of this thread, I get a MALWARE warning. Just thought I'd mention it. At least one of the pictures on that page is leading to something icky, code wise.


----------



## hufschmid

How many patents does this thing need so that we really all understand that its mass produced?


----------



## El Caco

synrgy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> When I try to load page 80 of this thread, I get a MALWARE warning. Just thought I'd mention it. At least one of the pictures on that page is leading to something icky, code wise.



I'm not logged into windows, can someone report the post in question so that it can be deleted.


----------



## hufschmid

I think we must add some basses in thie thread


----------



## 8Fingers




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## TomParenteau

Guitar? Sort of. Horrible? Most definitely!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Al NiCotin

wtf is that? looks like a B-bender device from hell


----------



## hufschmid

I found a winner this morning in a local music shop , somebody is selling this guitar


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## CentaurPorn

The shred neck is actually kind of cool. It is not supposed to be a guitar..It is just a chunk of neck to practice fingering...(thats right..I said fingering) silently where you cant play..ie..work.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Al NiCotin

nice shovels


----------



## Hollowway

CentaurPorn said:


> The shred neck is actually kind of cool. It is not supposed to be a guitar..It is just a chunk of neck to practice fingering...(thats right..I said fingering) silently where you cant play..ie..work.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing! I like that little thing! Throw that in the carry on and do something other than flip around the 14 crappy channels in the hotel room.

EDIT: Although, it is tough to look badass when you're holding a 12" guitar. Check out the Shadows Fall and House of Lords dudes: http://www.shredneck.com/images/about_r2_c3.jpg
And they have a custom shop!


----------



## hufschmid

wtf, a 12 in line headstock 






i dont know....


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## -mouse-

MAKE IT STOP


----------



## hufschmid

BTW the blue guitar was in gorgeous guitar land in a french forum


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Oh dear


----------



## MF_Kitten

12 string in-line headstock = OMGFAIL


----------



## thelarrinator

MF_Kitten said:


> 12 string in-line headstock = OMGFAIL


 amen to that, how the fuck does that even work? and how did it fit in that case haha - especially with a large amount of space left.


----------



## Holy Katana

Esp Griffyn said:


> Oh dear



I like this one. It's ergonomic.


----------



## hufschmid

leather


----------



## hufschmid

5 pickups  why not split them in 4 each?


----------



## ccc187307

They should put a couple down by the tone controls too.


----------



## cycloptopus

hufschmid said:


>


Dude, I want a shred neck so I can tuck it under my desk @ work and work on some fingerings...


----------



## Bren

victor5464 said:


> Dont think anyone has posted this (I might be wrong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why, Epiphone? Why?


 that is the single worst idea for a guitar i have ever seen!


----------



## Holy Katana

hufschmid said:


> BTW the blue guitar was in gorgeous guitar land in a french forum



I know I'll probably get neg-repped for this, but I like it. It's not beautiful, no, but I like the kitschy vintage vibe it has.

Of course, we could _never_ let anyone think that one's perception of what is good is completely subjective, now, could we?


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

this and pretty much every BC Rich are fucking disgusting to look at, and play.. in my opinion


----------



## hufschmid

Holy Katana said:


> I know I'll probably get neg-repped for this, but I like it. It's not beautiful, no, but I like the kitschy vintage vibe it has.
> 
> Of course, we could _never_ let anyone think that one's perception of what is good is completely subjective, now, could we?



Everybody has his own taste when it comes to guitars, the point of this thread is not to fight but to have fun, if you like that guitar its cool 

Simply post the guitar in Dave's gorgeous guitar thread if you really like it


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Holy Katana said:


> I like this one. It's ergonomic.



It's also shockingly ugly


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Al NiCotin

Looking twice I think I like them


----------



## hufschmid

that must be so great to play


----------



## Holy Katana

Esp Griffyn said:


> It's also shockingly ugly



But it'll be comfortable as hell to play. Same thing with Kleins.


----------



## hufschmid

I found this horror today in a guitar shop...

Nothing wrong with the guitar itself, just this horrible paint design


----------



## MF_Kitten

they have a whole limited edition line with those guitars 

gretsch knows how to make some ugly stuff!









it´s a shame too, because they have some nice stuff. they just manage to make some ugly stuff in between all that


----------



## hufschmid

^ the last one  sorry


----------



## MF_Kitten

yeah, it´s like the least balanced and smooth bodyshape ever 

it´s the kind of ugly they could only dream up in the 50´s


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

I guitar!!!


----------



## Seebu

iRegurgitate


----------



## hufschmid

amazing how somebody who had a vision of a ''futuristic guitar'' had to place a telecaster cash on the bridge? something is not quite right


----------



## hufschmid

We all know that this blasphemic guitar is comming right in here.....


----------



## ralphy1976

hufschmid said:


> We all know that this blasphemic guitar is comming right in here.....



ABSO-FUKCING-LUTELY!!!!!


----------



## willybman

hufschmid said:


>



i cant go to a single pawnshop in my area with out seeing that entire collection.


----------



## Mattmc74

hufschmid said:


> We all know that this blasphemic guitar is comming right in here.....


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Jack Secret

hufschmid said:


> We all know that this blasphemic guitar is comming right in here.....



I'm not sure blasphemic is a bad enough word. Least when Ibanez copied guitars, they made them BETTER than the originals at that time.


----------



## Shawn

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## hufschmid

Now thats a great way to customise a guitar


----------



## yingmin

MF_Kitten said:


>


Reminds me of a Guild/DeArmond JetStar. I would totally rock one of those.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

come on guys, help me find some new stuff


----------



## TomParenteau

That has always been my greatest fear.


----------



## possumkiller

USED 2003 LTD Grynch James Hetfield Baritone 6-String Electric Guitar

horrible price for a horrible guitar


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vampiregenocide

possumkiller said:


> USED 2003 LTD Grynch James Hetfield Baritone 6-String Electric Guitar
> 
> horrible price for a horrible guitar



Those huge dents and they still want $2000? lol


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

LMAO


----------



## Adamame

The Dark Wolf said:


> Wow.  UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ILBJp2yvAW4/SAKBBpbwLbI/AAAAAAAAAPI/8tV00NrGW9o/s400/01-11penis.jpg Possibly NWS


BWAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaahahahahaha!


----------



## hufschmid

I love the ''Possibly NWS'' part....


----------



## Adamame

McBrain said:


> Yeah, it's Stig, the bassist from the danish band D-A-D. He only plays 2-stringed.
> 
> He's had some pretty crazy basses over the years.


Holy shit! This dude has got some serious attention issues.



hufschmid said:


> The collection....
> 
> I dont mind the originals but i have a problem with the other ones after the black V


Ahhh Gross. A music store out here has 1 of those reverse explorers. they want like 4.5k for it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Oh my god, all except the reversed guitars make me jazz all over the place. If the last one were solid I'd run out and buy it.



hufschmid said:


>



He's obviously saying "Shoot me, god damned it!"

Edit: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--- someone fix that


----------



## hufschmid

The organic guitar 

















> This is by far one of the craziest guitars to be added to my Crazy Guitar Designs category, in fact if I didn&#8217;t know whose guitar this was I would hazard a guess at Spinal Tap&#8217;s Nigel Tufnel, although it is a little nerdy for him he would probably prefer a Scalextric Guitar (hey I&#8217;m trademarking that idea right now so don&#8217;t even think about it!).
> 
> So the gentelman above is Mr Masayoshi Takanaka previously featured on Guitar Noize playing his rather bizarre Surfboard Guitar and seeing as we had a Surfboard guitar yesterday I thought it was time to revisit Masayoshi Takanaka&#8217;s bizarre guitar collection. I can&#8217;t read Japanese and don&#8217;t really trust Google translate enough to know what the real name of this guitar is but it would appear that it is some sort of model railway and it looks incredibly uncomfortable to play, although compared to the Surfboard guitar it is probably a piece of cake!





congrats, thats just great IMO


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## liamh

hufschmid that organic guitar is sweet, whatcha chattin' 'bout?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

A big food with wings?


----------



## signalgrey

damn hippies


----------



## HamBungler

Hey! I like Bumblefoot's guitar  The wings come out when you depress the Floyd, pretty cool actually.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

hufschmid said:


>



what the hell is that?? majin boo style or what??


----------



## hufschmid

MaKo´s Tethan;1689694 said:


> what the hell is that?? majin boo style or what??



the WANGI BANGI NUMBER 4


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

hufschmid said:


>



Thats pretty awesome! I rly like the fact that the hole is an eye.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

hufschmid said:


> A big food with wings?


 
I love the fact that the wings open whenever a divebomb is performed with the floyd.


----------



## hufschmid

Now thats a great headstock design


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

to the headstock!









J. Backlund Designs


----------



## TomParenteau

I'm always shopping for parts for "Tom P.'s eBay Project", and I happened upon these podium finishers in the Distasteful Truss Rod Cover category.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

hufschmid said:


> to the headstock!



Jesus, the string pull angle, look at the string pull angle!


----------



## hufschmid

available at Ed Roman's 










Nice photoshop work btw on this one


----------



## MF_Kitten

haha! look at the 9/11 memorial guitar calling it an accident! wtf?! like, that just totally ignores one of the main reasons why it was so saddening!


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> haha! look at the 9/11 memorial guitar calling it an accident! wtf?! like, that just totally ignores one of the main reasons why it was so saddening!



They must endorse Ben Laden


----------



## 7deadlysins666

hufschmid said:


> Bin Laden



Oh you mean the guy my stupid country somehow Forgot to look for and capture/kill?


----------



## hufschmid

7deadlysins666 said:


> Oh you mean the guy my stupid country somehow Forgot to look for and capture/kill?



His friendly so we call him ''ben'' not ''bin'' 

Hi Ben! 

Yeah that bastard who is still alive....


----------



## Daiephir

yup that one


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## MF_Kitten

hufschmid said:


>



i want one! just remove the speakers and all that, and make it a pure midi guitar, and i´d buy it!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Empryrean

!! awesome!, what kinda effects is that guy using?


----------



## Esp Griffyn

A particularly offensive brand, called Burns...


----------



## hufschmid

^ Everything I dont like in guitar making right there 

serioussly that acoustic.....


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Arminius

^ worst knob placement *Ever*


----------



## hufschmid

plastic guitars


----------



## TomParenteau

The Great Kat had or still has a Burns endorsement. They looked like regular strat-shaped metal planks. 

The weird-ass Burns Bison actually got a very good review in Guitar Player magazine some years back.


----------



## possumkiller

Seriously Ive never ever read about anything in a guitar magazine that got a BAD review. They get paid to give good reviews.


----------



## hufschmid

possumkiller said:


> Seriously Ive never ever read about anything in a guitar magazine that got a BAD review. They get paid to give good reviews.



Then little kids read that and believe it, just like when some company (wont mention a name) claims that adding a maple top will brighten the overall sound and thats why they build with a maple top  

So they buy those guitars and get upset and sell them.....

The world of money


----------



## polydeathsphere




----------



## TomParenteau

possumkiller said:


> Seriously Ive never ever read about anything in a guitar magazine that got a BAD review. They get paid to give good reviews.


 
Guitar Player is different. They give a more honest review than any other big magazine I know about. Yes, they give a bad review if they don't like something. They were as surprised as anybody when they actually liked that crazy Burns Bison!


----------



## vampiregenocide

hufschmid said:


>


 
I played a more refined one of these when I was in Africa I believe, kinda cool when built properly.



Esp Griffyn said:


> A particularly offensive brand, called Burns...


 
I own a Burns Double Six in a green finish, and not only does it look stunning, it sounds great. But yes, they do have some fugly models.




Aysakh said:


> ^ worst knob placement *Ever*




That's what she said.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## guitarplayerone

polydeathsphere said:


>



i like this one! its like BC Rich f***** Fender and left her to raise the child


----------



## Arminius

hufschmid said:


>



Is that a shotgun barrel? 



vampiregenocide said:


> That's what she said.


----------



## -mouse-

B-bump


----------



## Hollowway

-mouse- said:


> B-bump



Poor execution, but cool idea. Right? Anyone? Beuller?


----------



## DavyH

-mouse- said:


>


 
I dunno ..... this bendycaster has a certain charm to it.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## DreamState

Seriously....what sick person thought this was cool?


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hufschmid said:


>



What the fuck is that last desing about? Poor...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## TomParenteau

Woodgrain shelf paper pickguard is very attractive!


----------



## -mouse-

Daemon said:


> Hello I'm French xP
> 
> "To them the only best sound and the best amps must be and will always be vintage...
> 
> If you ever post 1 metal guitar in there you will get neg repped like a bublebee and they will do everything to make you leave the forum......"
> 
> ( I've elected Hufschmid for the grand price of the most uke: posted )
> 
> I totally agree with this, only Fender and Gibson, and nothing else.
> It's for this reason I'm here x)
> But in France, if you know great shop, that's okay.
> But yes, too much of fender and gibson addict =/
> When you say : "EMG humbucker "
> A guy answer you : " WTF, it's too much violent, do you know Fender Singlecoil ? "



haha, i should just go into there and spam ESPs and Ibbys with emgs in them


----------



## TheMasterplan

Jeroenofzo said:


> What the fuck is that last desing about? Poor...



What are you daft man? Clearly this is a new DeVries model.


----------



## hufschmid

-mouse- said:


> haha, i should just go into there and spam ESPs and Ibbys with emgs in them



do it 

Forums dédiés à la musique et l'audio - Audiofanzine


----------



## jymellis

DreamState said:


> Seriously....what sick person thought this was cool?


 
that was from a russian band back in the day. they where called gorky park!


----------



## possumkiller

i cant remember offhand what it is but that body is supposed to look like a traditional folk instrument (i think russian)


----------



## Prydogga

hufschmid said:


>



What sorry bastard sullied the good Ibanez name with that monster?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## -mouse-

hufschmid said:


> do it
> 
> Forums dédiés à la musique et l'audio - Audiofanzine



hey gimme a link to a thread... I'm not that good at french


----------



## MetalGravy

possumkiller said:


> i cant remember offhand what it is but that body is supposed to look like a traditional folk instrument (i think russian)




Balalaika.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Solstafir

Why isn;t this being posted in here every two replies?!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Solstafir said:


> Why isn;t this being posted in here every two replies?!


----------



## Empryrean

hufschmid said:


>




Idk why, but this reminded me of Himsa instantly


----------



## hufschmid

So I get a phone call today, a friend invites me to come and check a couple Gretch guitars he received....

5 of them in different finishes and colours....

They sell them for 6'300 USD here in switzerland 

Well check this out, 4 of them had this bridge problem


----------



## Mattmc74

Thats not cool at all. These are all new?!?! What the hell is going on today with large guitar companies? Don't they believe in quality any more.


----------



## hufschmid

Brand new, and they sell for the price I mentioned 

Its not wood warping because you can clearly see that the bridge was not even fit to the arch on the top


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Way to go FMIC.


----------



## signalgrey

prices go and quality comes down.

wtf.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel

I don't know if these were posted, but just in case:

this 7 string:






this reversed explorer:






mmm:





The 7 string "iceman"






and this:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## signalgrey

ive seen some similar mockups on this forum^ eesh.

think people...think.


----------



## El Caco

Sroth Saraiel said:


> I don't know if these were posted, but just in case:
> 
> The 7 string "iceman"



I think that looks pretty awesome.


----------



## SD83

Me too. The reversed Explorer looks OK to me, too... 
The bridge problem on the Gretsch: I guess I would have been disappointed to see that on a guitar for 630$, but on a 6300$ guitar... whoever is responsible for that deserves to get all those guitars smashed on his head.


----------



## hufschmid

SD83 said:


> Me too. The reversed Explorer looks OK to me, too...
> The bridge problem on the Gretsch: I guess I would have been disappointed to see that on a guitar for 630$, but on a 6300$ guitar... whoever is responsible for that deserves to get all those guitars smashed on his head.



But they wont fire him because probably he is not even a guitar tech and they pay him a cheap salary for doing that 

They are probably smoking pot in the worshops all day....

Wonderfull world in which we live


----------



## hufschmid

headstock


----------



## hufschmid

Feel free to contact them 

http://www.schlaggitarren.de


----------



## hufschmid

Enjoy 

Come on, pick up your favourite model! 



JAZZGITARREN


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## ellengtrgrl

hufschmid said:


> So I get a phone call today, a friend invites me to come and check a couple Gretch guitars he received....
> 
> 5 of them in different finishes and colours....
> 
> They sell them for 6'300 USD here in switzerland
> 
> Well check this out, 4 of them had this bridge problem


 

Yeah, that rosewood bridge brace is screwed up, and I've heard of that happening to some Gretsches - in the Electromatic Series. It should have been returned for warranty repair work.

Patrick, that is not a $6300 guitar. Is that a typo, and as a result, did you really mean $630? That is a Gretsch Electromatic, G5120. I can tell by the pickups on it - they are the Gretschbuckers, which are only installed in the lower end Gretsches. The higher end Gretsches use Filtertron humbuckers (or some variation of them, like the Powertrons), HiLoTrons (a vintage, low output single coil pickup), or Dynasonics (single coils that have more output and beef to them soundwise, than a Fender single coil, and have at least as much output as a P-90). The Electromatics are not the same as the higher end Proline Series guitars (my Gretsch G6196 Country club is from the Proline series). The Prolines are made in Japan, mainly by Terada, with some being made by Fuji Gen Gakki. The Electromatics are made either in Korea, or China. The Electromatic G5120 is about a $700 guitar (it used to be about a $500-$550 before a price increas a few months ago) in the solid color finishes they typically come in. 

The one in your photo, is a semi-custom Electromatic G5120, that has hand painted hot-rod type pinstriping, that Gretsch is offering this year. The price IIRC is about $900-$1000 (I think they were about $650 or $700 before Gretsch's price increase a few months ago). Frankly, many of us who play Gretsches think the pinstriped 5120 is overpriced and then some. There is nothing special about it, other than handpainted pinstripes on the body. Unfortunately, this one also has a screwed up bridge.

The only Gretsches that would cost $6,300, would be ones made in Fender's custom shop for Gretsch (Fender handles all production and marketing details for Gretsch family, who own the company), or vintage ones.

Just my 
Ellen

P.S. - here's what mine looks like (the photo was taken in my office at work, shortly after the guitar arrived via UPS). The guitar is a G6196 Country Club, and is a part of Gretsch's Proline Series of guitars.


----------



## hufschmid

No its not a mistake, they are all listed at that price in that guitar shop but this would not suprise me because he is also ripping off people 

And if you watch on internet some prices, most of them are around 4000$ which would make sens for the swiss prices which are much much more expensive then the US prices...

A Les Paul custom over here is listed at 5'700$


----------



## hufschmid

MusiX Pro - Das schweizer Musikerparadies - Musikinstrumente, Gitarren, Bass, Keyboards, Mikrofone, Mischpulte, Audio, Licht, Stative, Piano, Drums, Schlagzeuge, Flightcases, Verstaerker, Kabel

This was one of the models with a bridge problem...



> 99802 Gretsch Nashville G6120 Orange Stain (E-Gitarre Jazz Modelle) Nashville G6120 Orange Stain (E-Gitarre Jazz Modelle) SFr.4.798,00 / SFr.4.219,00



See its not a mistake.....


----------



## drmosh

oops, misread the description


----------



## hufschmid

According to french forums, those guitars are pure win and gorgeous, most of them go in gorgeous guitars thread...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Always thought these were ugly:


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Fred the Shred

The sound's usually amazing, but some of the finishes James has concocted just look like... well, a particularly alcohol driven party's result at around 6am in the morning.


----------



## leandroab

Fred the Shred said:


> The sound's usually amazing, but some of the finishes James has concocted just look like... well, a particularly alcohol driven party's result at around 6am in the morning.


 
Not to mention the utterly horrible headstock which was raped by "James" decals.


----------



## liamh

I do admit that the James Tyler headstock are pretty horrid.
But some of their finishes are absolutely incredible


----------



## ellengtrgrl

hufschmid said:


> MusiX Pro - Das schweizer Musikerparadies - Musikinstrumente, Gitarren, Bass, Keyboards, Mikrofone, Mischpulte, Audio, Licht, Stative, Piano, Drums, Schlagzeuge, Flightcases, Verstaerker, Kabel
> 
> This was one of the models with a bridge problem...
> 
> 
> 
> See its not a mistake.....


 
Yeoww!!! That's an insane price for a 5120!! Especially one that's screwed up. Cream City Music (which is a major Gretsch dealer, and is local for me [about 10 km away]) is asking $850 USD for the same guitar, and that's only because of the stupid pinstriping on it. 

http://creamcitymusic.com/p-43940-gretsch-g5120bk-electromatic-blue-custom.aspx

My 6196 Country Club (which is a Proline model) is new old stock, and I paid $1500 for it. You can get some Proline Gretsches for as cheap as $1300 or $1500, if you shop around, and they're much better than the Electromatic series your screwed up 5120 is from.

I've heard of inflated prices, but that is beyond ridiculous!

Please, don't assume all Gretsches are as bad quality-wise, and crazy price-wise, as the 5120 you've cited.


----------



## misingonestring

Sorry for stretching the page


----------



## hufschmid

misingonestring said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry for stretching the page


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## darbdavys

I don't want to study in France anymore :/


----------



## phaeded0ut

Those French "WIN" guitars were truly painful. I just don't think that there are enough hallucinogenics in the world to make them look good. When will folks realize that they can't slap random things together and think that they're Ulrich Teuffel? 

The birdfish and Tesla are actually really impressive playing and sounding instruments, but they are a bit little bit different.


----------



## Fred the Shred

There are some absolutely gorgeous Tylers out there indeed, although I have to confess it took me some 2 years to learn how to contain my gag reflex regarding the headstock.


----------



## leandroab

hufschmid said:


>


 Holy shit I think I'm scarred for life!


----------



## Sroth Saraiel

I don't like this spine graphics:


----------



## hufschmid

Custom built for this fellow...


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's so ugly I could use it on stage for the comedy factor alone.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

The new COW signature model! 

Yeah Cow is no longer Jackson but Fender endorsed


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## powergroover

ALL 



huf pwns this thread


----------



## ralphy1976

surely the V is a devries work!!!! (or the wicked work of the devril)


----------



## ellengtrgrl

hufschmid said:


>


 
An Explorer guitar harp? I've heard of companies cashing in on their heritage (Gibson made harp guitars and guitar harps from about 1900, til the mid 1920s), but that's going a bit too far IMO.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## -mouse-

god, I either come into this thread and squeal like a little girl, moan like I'm about to throw up, or laugh my ass off, or all three


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

hufschmid, where you find so many horrible guitar pics??
That fish is soooo bizarre


----------



## hufschmid

MaKo´s Tethan;1709075 said:


> hufschmid, here you find so many horrible guitar pics??
> That fish is soooo bizarre



french forums are a constant source of inspiration when it comes to finding  guitars 



BTW here is a fishy girl


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Esp Griffyn

Left handed 

And that headstock!






Oh dear


----------



## hufschmid

Esp Griffyn said:


>



WTF is that bridge?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Isn't that Ryan Shuck's sig?


----------



## DreamState

Either him or Amir Derakh. It looks like one of his guitars from the Orgy days


----------



## christpuncher66

this whole thread is facepalm


----------



## liamh




----------



## Konfyouzd

^ that's entertaining...


----------



## hufschmid

liamh said:


>



That's too much for me, sorry...


----------



## -mouse-

you should see my dad's dean V acoustic... It's hilarious.


----------



## TimSE

all of page 99 was too much to deal with


----------



## Esp Griffyn

just a concept, but it would be impossible to play...
















actually, fuck it...






Who the hell thought that atrocious shape was a good idea? Couple that with cheap materials and terrible quality control and you have a recipe for some of the worst guitars going, as bad as any of the vintage shit Patrick is posting!


----------



## Wiz

Keep fucking that chicken, Dean.


----------



## MFB

Esp Griffyn said:


>



I actually really like that one and the other - I believe it was the "Wavey Confederate" one, mainly cause of the paint scheme more than anything else


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Its a bit racist though, why not just pull out a guitar with a full on Swastika paintjob if you want to glorify oppressive, racist regimes?


----------



## Fred the Shred

Not to cause a huge OT discussion, but how would that thought process apply to my Messerchmitt guitar, for instance? The flag in question is not limited to the American Civil War, iirc.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Fred the Shred said:


> Not to cause a huge OT discussion, but how would that thought process apply to my Messerchmitt guitar, for instance? The flag in question is not limited to the American Civil War, iirc.



Your guitar is really cool, more like war memorabilia. When you see the southern cross the first thing that comes to mind is old redneck racists, though they try to disguise it and call it "southern pride". The Luftwaffe cross is not exactly and inflammatory insignia as say as Swastika or SS insignia, but if I saw someone brandishing as Swastika and claiming it to be "German pride", I'd be concerned about that too!


----------



## Fred the Shred

Good lord, I'm most definitely NOT trying to extend this to the svastika!  I do understand your point of view, though.


----------



## SD83

I just saw these in another thread and had to post them here:








They might sound great and all that, but those are some of the ugliest guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## hufschmid

ok its not guitars.... But who cares 



caviar violin.... what a prestigious instrument


----------



## Jack Secret

Here's an old fave


----------



## guitarplayerone

Esp Griffyn said:


> Its a bit racist though, why not just pull out a guitar with a full on Swastika paintjob if you want to glorify oppressive, racist regimes?



ESP Jeff Hanneman sig?








hufschmid said:


> They must endorse Ben Laden



totally OT but my roomate in military school (who was 19 at the time, i was 12, and got me into guitar playing in a major way, and let me get out of cleaning duties etc to practice gutar, had nothing wrong with his name till earlier that year).

His name was Sgt. Ben Ladin


----------



## vampiregenocide

I personally think this one looks kinda classy.



SD83 said:


> I just saw these in another thread and had to post them here:
























Courtesy of Ed Roman.

Now his attempt at a 7 string ESP...


----------



## hufschmid

Sorry but  to the shape of the body


----------



## xplorer




----------



## caughtinamosh

Oho... someone's poking the hornet's nest.


----------



## xplorer

caughtinamosh said:


> Oho... someone's poking the hornet's nest.



Is that what that sound is? 


(ducks and runs)


----------



## El Caco

xplorer said:


>



Took you a couple of years but now you're an asshole too


----------



## -mouse-

Esp Griffyn said:


>


----------



## Bungle

hufschmid said:


> Sorry but  to the shape of the body


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

xplorer said:


>











Bungle said:


>


----------



## baryton

LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prydogga

s7eve said:


> Took you a couple of years but now you're an asshole too



EPIC inside joke FTW!


----------



## hufschmid

sorry but the headstock


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## drmosh

hufschmid said:


>



devries is back I see


----------



## hufschmid

Eastwood guitars.... 

Brian Eastwood Guitars - Home


----------



## hufschmid

For JJ 

one string Pygmy guitar


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That's so hot.


----------



## Jack Secret




----------



## hufschmid

Jack Secret said:


>



I'm sure if somebody buys this guitar and posts an NGD, everybody would be drawling over it


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Jack Secret

hufschmid said:


> I'm sure if somebody buys this guitar and posts an NGD, everybody would be drawling over it



I sure wouldn't. Seems ESP ghost built that for Sambora, who I think has been the biggest guitar endorsement whore since Lukather. He endorsed how many guitar companies? 6 or 7?


----------



## hufschmid

Jack Secret said:


> I sure wouldn't. Seems ESP ghost built that for Sambora, who I think has been the biggest guitar endorsement whore since Lukather. He endorsed how many guitar companies? 6 or 7?



The guitar is 

But as usual is all comes down to one little simple thing....


----------



## ellengtrgrl

hufschmid said:


>


 
Yeah!!! A Tatercaster fretless for the win!!! 

I wonder why he didn't make it with an Idaho Russet finish?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## 8stringlover

Désol Pat, mais ca me démange 

C'est vraiment immonde! 

Guitar Gallery


----------



## ralphy1976

not the ESP screaming flaming skull!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## twiztedchild

does this come with it's own NOS tank??


----------



## courtney2018

hufschmid said:


> wtf, a 12 in line headstock
> 
> i dont know....





hufschmid said:


>





DreamState said:


> Seriously....what sick person thought this was cool?





Sroth Saraiel said:


> I don't know if these were posted, but just in case:
> 
> this 7 string:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this reversed explorer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7 string "iceman"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:





I had a customer over the summer that wanted a race car guitar, but it was a side profile and not at an angle like that one. Previously I had done a '57 Chevy the same way for him. They turned out great, but not something that I would want to buy. The idea behind it was he wanted to go to the race teams to get licensed to paint them up like a team's race car and sell them. Could be some good money for me, but I don't see many people wanting to buy them.

I designed the body so that it would fit Epiphone Les Paul Jr. necks and hardware. He was going to wipe the Epiphone logo off and put his own logo on there. These three were going to be painted up like the M&M's race car. He was going to keep one and give the other two to the team.



 



My bf used to work for Kramer back in the 80's. They had some outlandish guitars though. He said the ones where the body is attached to the headstock by a long piece of wood (not the neck) really sounded awesome because of the reasonance.

They had an aluminum neck with wood on the sides that sounded awesome too, but player complained about it because it was always cold. Aluminum will do that. It transfers heat very rapidly so it just sucks the heat out of your hands.

Paul Unkert used to work at Kramer as well and then he went on after Kramer's demise to form Unk Guitars where he revisted that ugly U shaped headstock. However, going back to the original Kramer design of that headstock on the aluminum neck, it really resonated. That headstock acted like a tuning fork almost. Which is probably why Paul took it for his own. He's also got a patent on that neck too.

Concerning the Hembry Guitars, you should check out some of the carvings that they've done on some Ibanez guitars. They claim to be hand carved. I don't know that for a fact, but I think they look very cool. I wouldn't buy one, but they look awesome in an artistic way.

And concerning the Orange County Choppers guitar. I think Peavy may have made that? Not quite sure on that one. They did have a deal with Peavey for a short bit when they did a bike for them. I believe that deal has ran out though.


----------



## Hollowway

^^Yeah, a lot of those Hembry guitars are cool, for the carving if nothing else. I wish I had known about his stuff before I started my two carved warmoth projects. Over the top, but definitely different.


----------



## christpuncher66

yeah, this is the most fail ive seen in a thread in a long time.


----------



## JohnIce

Jack Secret said:


> I sure wouldn't. Seems ESP ghost built that for Sambora, who I think has been the biggest guitar endorsement whore since Lukather. He endorsed how many guitar companies? 6 or 7?


 
Richie's own guitars are built by his guitar tech, he just let LTD use the design to make an affordable replica of it so that young fans could have one similar to his. I don't see what's so bad about that. *shrugs*

Richie hasn't really posed for any company since he was with Fender (back in the 90's), now he just uses anything. He's always used different guitars for different songs, if anything that means he's NOT an endorsement whore because he just uses whatever he likes and what sounds good for that specific song. Many of his guitars are from the 50's and 60's, and I doubt you'd get those from endorsements.


----------



## Imalwayscold

Saw this on the way into work today, I didnt really have time to ask if I could try it out though!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I can only imagine how impossible that is to play sitting or standing. 

And there is no reason to add extra necks just for a different bridge


----------



## IamLukas

I totally lold .


----------



## Setnakt

Imalwayscold said:


> Saw this on the way into work today, I didnt really have time to ask if I could try it out though!!


I thought at first someone had just made a pointless 3-neck guitar/bass twice and clamped them together; I had to look again. That is a 6 string with a locking tremelo, a 7 string with a locking tremelo, a 12 string TOM, a 6 string TOM, a 5 string bass and a 4 string bass.

Amazing.

Dare I say, even, amaz0ring.

The guitars all have 22 frets though, you'd think they'd mix that up a little


----------



## metalmonster

i think the leningrad cowboys used to have very ugly guitars . like one that looks like a toy tractor and a weird other one . anyway , look at clips on youtube , 'cause the look is hilarious too , i'll let you check that ^^ 

this band's really , really gay . gayer than grindcore . their song leningrad rocks , anyway ...


----------



## s_k_mullins

Imalwayscold said:


>


 
Rick Neilsen anyone??


----------



## CooleyJr

Laptop guitar 

I may get some hate for this, but this to me is absolutely HORRIBLE! 




Also, Debris customs never phail to be horrible.





The Debris "gothic vampire" V ALMOST looks better than the EVH guitar


----------



## s_k_mullins

Some horrible doublenecks....


----------



## 8stringlover




----------



## Customisbetter

8stringlover said:


>





this one made me


----------



## RG7

Customisbetter said:


> this one made me



+1

this one looks dislexic.


----------



## TomParenteau

I don't get why that white one has a picture frame stuck onto it.


----------



## technomancer

TomPerverteau said:


> I don't get why that white one has a picture frame stuck onto it.



I think it's a touch controller of some sort... either that or it's just retarded


----------



## Variant

SD83 said:


> I just saw these in another thread and had to post them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They might sound great and all that, but those are some of the ugliest guitars I've ever seen.



 You have no taste, Teuffels are awesome.


----------



## signalgrey

8stringlover said:


>


i have actually played the Dokdo guitar. Its an island off the coast of Korea that is in dispute over ownership. It actually sounded pretty good hahahahaha.


----------



## vampiregenocide

technomancer said:


> I think it's a touch controller of some sort... either that or it's just retarded



Its a MIDI controller I believe, Matt Bellemy from Muse has pretty much that same guitar.


----------



## zeal0us

RG7 said:


> this one looks dislexic.



dyslexic 

I appreciate the Birdfish innovation since you can change body parts and all, but in that price tag u can get all the (regular) guitar parts you can dream of and a hire a tech to change them. 

The Tesla may have its own _special features_, but it looks like a sack with half a cock.


----------



## haffner1

I don't know if anyone posted this before, but this is just rancid.

custom guitar black carvin neck 7 string blackout - eBay (item 280431466648 end time Dec-07-09 04:19:46 PST)


----------



## Prydogga

twiztedchild said:


> Sorry apophis, but it has to be done.
> 
> Roter Custom Guitars
> maybe it's just to rounded for that shape



Sorry to quote an old post but the pic there does not do that Xiphos any justice. the progress pics show it off nicely.


----------



## metalfoundry

My first small contribution


----------



## misingonestring

8stringlover said:


>


 
Modified Explorer body

almost reminds me of this


----------



## metalfoundry




----------



## vampiregenocide

metalfoundry said:


>





 I WANT! That is awesome.


----------



## Arminius




----------



## 13luckybastard

^ what's your problem with my new devries custom? still haven't decided if i want it 6 or 7-string so i had him put both kinds of pups...


----------



## Bungle

Anybody know why he's using a single coil pickup for a nut? Superior intonation and string slippage properties?


----------



## Fikealox

Hahahahaha, awesome!


----------



## Arminius

Bungle said:


> Anybody know why he's using a single coil pickup for a nut? Superior intonation and string slippage properties?




it works better with the "rhythm in jump, dancing close to you" trem system


----------



## Bungle

Aysakh said:


> it works better with the "rhythm in jump, dancing close to you" trem system


*googles "rhythm in jump, dancing close to you" trem system*

Do want!


----------



## MF_Kitten

i´ve seen this one! or one just like it, anyways!

it´s in london, in some guitar store with a gazillion super-old overpriced crap guitars!


----------



## Rayne Mann

I'm curious as to what you guys think are the ugliest guitars out there. I just heavily modified a bronze series BC Rich Warlock for a friend and I feel it ranks up there. He is quite ecstatic about it though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Theres a thread called 'horrible guitar thread'  Check that out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/84447-horrible-guitar-land.html


----------



## Customisbetter

before this gets locked, i gotta say i laughed pretty hard when i saw that pic.


----------



## Rayne Mann

edit: double post


----------



## hembryguitars

Thanks for the kind words and yes, they really are hand carved.
I am willing to make anything the customer wants.
If they want something totally crazy, then that's what we'll make.
There are too many builders out there making the same guitar over and over and over.


----------



## Johnology




----------



## Hollowway

hembryguitars said:


> Thanks for the kind words and yes, they really are hand carved.
> I am willing to make anything the customer wants.
> If they want something totally crazy, then that's what we'll make.
> There are too many builders out there making the same guitar over and over and over.



Yeah, you guys have crazy designs, but original. I wish I knew you existed before I tried my (futile) hand at my snake and spider carves.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/77399-ngd-warmoth-custom-snake.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/77397-ngd-warmoth-custom-spider.html


----------



## hufschmid

the revival 








BEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEE














the newscaster!!! 






kanguroo guitar


----------



## Arminius

^wow.


----------



## lefty robb

hufschmid said:


> the revival




Kinda curious as to how that sounds though..


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

wow, I always wondered if a stone guitar could exist.
I think is NOT a resonant body


----------



## synrgy




----------



## -mouse-

when's the last time this was posted?






it needs to make people puke once again


----------



## hufschmid

^


----------



## TomParenteau

I would like it if it was red & had a Floyd.


----------



## mamadow

What a great idea, we also have this thread in a french forum 

Here are some of the last pics we posted


----------



## HeartCollector

mamadow said:


> What a great idea, we also have this thread in a french forum
> 
> Here are some of the last pics we posted


Lmfao


----------



## jymellis

synrgy said:


>


 

DUDE!! who owns this!! it used to belong to the guitarist from an 80s metal band called gorky park!


----------



## Arminius

looks like a balalaika


----------



## Arminius

mamadow said:


>









hmm....


----------



## jymellis

all of the dean diamond darrel series are pretty fugly.


----------



## Arminius

I'll agree, I don't know what Trey saw in the one on the left, but the one of the right is all Azagthoth.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred




----------



## 13point9

8stringlover said:


>



Tom P was wondering what the picture frame was, its a Korg Kaoss pad, its a replica of Matt Bellamy's Mason Custom


----------



## Malacoda

/thread


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## Origin

Oh god, I've seen that reverse V so much, I HATE IT.

and LOL at the woman one =P


----------



## vhmetalx

i got to about page 33 then i had to quit for today. all those guitars are giving me a headache.... 


Whoever had the idea to go on stage and bring the highlighted dean with em, its been done..... sadly.

This guy played it at the stairway to stardom show last year (not in my band, and i doubt any of you know what that is...)


----------



## Jack Secret

vhmetalx said:


> Whoever had the idea to go on stage and bring the highlighted dean with em, its been done..... sadly.



You ever see the green or pink Dean's like that? <shivers>


----------



## vhmetalx

Jack Secret said:


> You ever see the green or pink Dean's like that? <shivers>



oh ive seen em alright. it hurt my eyes. i might wanna get one to put an emg in it and bring it to the stage. either that or a hello kitty guitar.


----------



## twiztedchild

JacksonKE2Shred said:


>



I... Like that....


~Ducks from flying beer bottles~


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


>



*Waits for all the BM fanboys to come out of the wood work and anonymously neg rep, and not get it.* 




Though, for cereal, I was never a huge fan of the BM stuff. The fanned ones look great, but the 6s don't do much for me. Not knocking on them, I bet they're breathtaking in person.


----------



## wubisbetter

Strange bridge choice for a high end instrument IMO 

Looks like this one here
Fixed Bridge - 7 String - Fixed Bridges by GPDUSA.COM


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

gunshow86de said:


>



The funny thing..I SO....SO....*SO* agree. God I hate those things.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

wubisbetter said:


> Strange bridge choice for a high end instrument IMO
> 
> Looks like this one here
> Fixed Bridge - 7 String - Fixed Bridges by GPDUSA.COM



Why?

Perhaps simplicity is the goal.

Though, for the record, that bridge is of far better quality than that brand-less GDP one.


----------



## signalgrey

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The funny thing..I SO....SO....*SO* agree. God I hate those things.



i agree.

i never understood the obsession either. I mean they probably sound great and im sure they are built well but...again. i never got the hype. probably because of how difficult they are to obtain.

to each their own

just my two cents.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

signalgrey said:


> i agree.
> 
> i never understood the obsession either. I mean they probably sound great and im sure they are built well but...again. i never got the hype. probably because of how difficult they are to obtain.
> 
> to each their own
> 
> just my two cents.



Make a simple/bland/unattractive guitar..overprice it..place it in select hands and make those who want them wait a long time to actually get one..instant "must have" when for a couple hundred you could have the same thing, if not better a dime a dozen.


----------



## wubisbetter

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why?



Because its a cheap gotoh bridge, fender style...

Even the ones you see on Agile are of way better quality, personaly I think that he could of at least put a high quality hipshot bridge on such a guitar, at least for the price 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> overprice it..



I dont see whats wrong with BK prices, some factory made custom shop jacksons, PRS, esp and the list goes on and on are actually like 2 to 3 times more expensive and they are not even handmade...

BM prices are very good and are based on the expenses that an individual person (in this case Doug) must face in order to make a living and eat.

Just an exemple, read this article which I discovered last day : 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ons/113913-why-guitars-cost-what-they-do.html

Dont forget, Doug of blackmachine is not doing this as a hobby, he does not have another job, he is a full time luthier... 

which is not the case of mister Darren who is starting this prodject as a very important side prodject but already has an income which helps him make a living and eat properly + Darren lives in canada, not in UK, the living expenses are way different when comparing both countries....... 




> *I design what i want.
> I build what i like.
> I take as much time as it takes.
> And i only sell completed instruments.*​It's simple and straightforward, customers know what they're getting, and they can get it as soon as their payment clears.
> 
> And i get the satisfaction of knowing that every instrument has been conceived, spec'd out and built by me, without compromise, and without the stress of deadlines or keeping up extensive communication with each individual customer. I can truly pour every ounce of energy and passion into building each instrument, instead of trying to manage all the other day-to-day crap that a "custom shop" would have to go through.
> 
> Will it limit my business somewhat? Absolutely. But it will allow me to keep the business small and manageable, and have me not go insane or broke in the process, or worse yet, lose the passion for something i love to do, and hope to keep on doing well into my retirement years.


----------



## Prydogga

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Make a simple/bland/unattractive guitar..overprice it..place it in select hands and make those who want them wait a long time to actually get one..instant "must have" when for a couple hundred you could have the same thing, if not better a dime a dozen.



Unattractive and bland to you maybe, but I'd still want the BM design if it were a korean equivalent.


----------



## signalgrey

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Make a simple/bland/unattractive guitar..overprice it..place it in select hands and make those who want them wait a long time to actually get one..instant "must have" when for a couple hundred you could have the same thing, if not better a dime a dozen.



again...agreed. 2 for 2


----------



## MaxOfMetal

wubisbetter said:


> Because its a cheap gotoh bridge, fender style...
> 
> Even the ones you see on Agile are of way better quality, personaly I think that he could of at least put a high quality hipshot bridge on such a guitar, at least for the price



They might be very simple bridges, but they are certainly not low quality. 

Have you actually held both an Agile and a Blackmachine in your hands to make this conclusion? 

What makes the Agile bridge better?


----------



## wubisbetter

MaxOfMetal said:


> They might be very simple bridges, but they are certainly not low quality.
> 
> Have you actually held both an Agile and a Blackmachine in your hands to make this conclusion?
> 
> What makes the Agile bridge better?



For a stock gotoh bridge you can find one on any non tremolo fender squier if you wish, just add a saddle 

And yes I have also played on an Agile and yes I have played on a blackmachine one day at Musikmesse Frankfurt and I love those guitars...

Here I'm talking about the looks, I would hate to have a stock fender squier bridge on a high end instrument. Just like you would hate to have traditional fender style tuning machines on a high end Ibanez univers swirl....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

wubisbetter said:


> For a stock gotoh bridge you can find one on any non tremolo fender squier if you wish, just add a saddle
> 
> And yes I have also played on an Agile and yes I have played on a blackmachine one day at Musikmesse Frankfurt and I love those guitars...
> 
> Here I'm talking about the looks, I would hate to have a stock fender squier bridge on a high end instrument. Just like you would hate to have traditional fender style tuning machines on a high end Ibanez univers swirl....



I agree that the hardware looks very pedestrian, but having held Gotoh and Hipshot hardware in my hand, and used them to retrofit stock guitars, I can tell you they're miles ahead in quality of machining and materials than the cheap, cast/bent pieces of pot metal used on Squires, as well as the milled and coated Agile bridges, which are in fact copies of Hipshot units. 

As for Fender style machines on a UV, I don't see the connection. The tuners on a USA Strat are very similar in both function and quality to that of the Gotoh made ones on one of my UV's.


----------



## wubisbetter

mmm, no again, I'm talking about the looks...

Here is the connexion, would you like to see this on an ibanez anniversary swirl?








MaxOfMetal said:


> I agree that the hardware looks very pedestrian.



this is what i'm talking about


----------



## MaxOfMetal

wubisbetter said:


> mmm, no again, I'm talking about the looks...
> 
> Here is the connexion, would you like to see this on an ibanez anniversary swirl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i'm talking about



If it holds tune. Then I'd be completely happy with it.


----------



## audibleE

playstopause said:


> That's hilarious that someone would post this! Great job!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

HOly spit! when the hell did huf make that? off all the things to put on a guitar. It's like stickers you can't take off...


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I cant remember the exact date, 6-9 months ago I'd say. I remember him posting it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it holds tune. Then I'd be completely happy with it.



Indeed they do, my Fender MIJ YJM strat has tuners like these on it and they are brilliant. Without whammy abuse, it stays in tune almost as well as my Ibanez K-7 with it's locking trem.


----------



## guiness

PirateMetalTroy said:


> HOly spit! when the hell did huf make that? off all the things to put on a guitar. It's like stickers you can't take off...



Hello, I'm new, thought I would shime in since we are talking about my guitar here 

I bought this guitar in may 2009 directly from mister hufschmid himself when he came to Liverpool 

I met him at dolphin music and we then went out for a drink and we had a huge guitar talk.

That day, I was exactly visiting the music shops trying to find something special and he did show the guitar to me and I instantly fell in love as soon as I picked it up 

That guitar is a one of a kind, its the 250th anniversary model and it plays like a dream  

cheers


----------



## El Caco

You should be careful Patrick sorry I mean John, it seems when you met Patrick you didn't just get a guitar but also managed to pick up a Swisscom mobile IP on both your accounts and Patrick's Swiss English which is pretty remarkable for someone living in Liverpool


----------



## Gameboypdc

are those little red fire trucks on that guitar? See page 45 at bottom to know what guitar I'm speaking about.


----------



## Sebastian

PirateMetalTroy said:


> It's like stickers you can't take off...


----------



## Esp Griffyn

s7eve said:


> You should be careful Patrick sorry I mean John, it seems when you met Patrick you didn't just get a guitar but also managed to pick up a Swisscom mobile IP on both your accounts and Patrick's Swiss English which is pretty remarkable for someone living in Liverpool



Wow, sounds like a pretty serious guitar. Maybe Patrick installed web-surfing functionality


----------



## MaxOfMetal

s7eve said:


> You should be careful Patrick sorry I mean John, it seems when you met Patrick you didn't just get a guitar but also managed to pick up a Swisscom mobile IP on both your accounts and Patrick's Swiss English which is pretty remarkable for someone living in Liverpool



Holy pwnage Batman!!!


----------



## misingonestring

Aysakh said:


> looks like a balalaika


 
That's the idea.

also


----------



## Malacoda

signalgrey said:


> i agree.
> 
> i never understood the obsession either. I mean they probably sound great and im sure they are built well but...again. i never got the hype. probably because of how difficult they are to obtain.
> 
> to each their own
> 
> just my two cents.



I think they look nice, but I absolutely agree about the obsession and the overhype. Waiting 2-3+ years to get that and paying tons of money? There are far better alternatives.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I know some of you love this, but for my taste, *facepalm*


----------



## JerkyChid

MaKo´s Tethan;1933424 said:


> I know some of you love this, but for my taste, *facepalm*



Ain't that somebody's sig model?


----------



## ibanez254

That's Tom Delonge's old signature model I think


----------



## Arminius

MaKo´s Tethan;1933424 said:


> I know some of you love this, but for my taste, *facepalm*



I like everything but the headstock and lack of neck pickup.


----------



## Mexi

ibanez254 said:


> That's Tom Delonge's old signature model I think


you would be correct


----------



## enForce1

hufschmid said:


>



I'd love to see Dallas Toler-Wade and Karl Sanders play these ...NOT!


----------



## anthonyferguson

guiness said:


> That guitar is a one of a kind, its the *250th anniversary model* and it plays like a dream
> 
> cheers



Sorry... I didn't realise Huf was as old as Yoda.


----------



## david1405

I know its a bass but still its ugly


----------



## chucknorrishred

HHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

this thead is awesome


----------



## Sepultorture

man i evidently haven't been up on current affairs much, where the hell did Patrick get to ?


----------



## Leuka

I have to post this 

Vintage Masterbuilt Guitar (Fender, Gibson Custom Shop) - eBay (item 270616217383 end time Aug-08-10 12:10:23 PDT)

That neck joint is pretty horrible


----------



## synrgy

Oh, how the mighty have fallen. 

(I seriously, seriously cannot believe that's a PRS... )


----------



## BenInKY

hufschmid said:


>



Play this guitar left-handed and it goes from evil to holy!


----------



## The Somberlain

^Which can be evil to some. Ah, the meaninglessness and subjectivity of iconography...


----------



## ibbyfreak13

hufschmid said:


> The new COW signature model!
> 
> Yeah Cow is no longer Jackson but Fender endorsed


 Makes sense since fender owns jackson now


----------



## McBrain

A guy from a danish forum build this(everything but the fretboard), without knowing anything about guitarbuilding.














He had to redo everything, because he didn't know that guitars have different scales, and that the bridge placement will have to fit with the scale of the fretboard.

Hmm... Whats wrong with this picture? 





See his thread here: AAGE - Forum - Guitar - Første selvbyg: hollowbody!

He did finish the project tho, so thumbs up for that.


----------



## darkinners

these Lindert Guitars has thumbs up in their headstock and sells like USD 2300 in Hong Kong, they better sound like Jesus or otherwise lol


----------



## clouds

So I go to the last page of this thread only to see the "COW guitar". So much laughter ensued that I did nothing but sit on my bed holding back the tears and try not to asphyxiate for a few solid minutes. .

As for ugly guitars, I can't think of any atm .


----------



## ilyti

david1405 said:


> I know its a bass but still its ugly



I have seen this thing in person, his band was my favourite growing up. It is quite unbelievable. He also has a bass shaped like an olive on a stick.


----------



## clouds

ilyti said:


> I have seen this thing in person, his band was my favourite growing up. It is quite unbelievable. He also has a bass shaped like an olive on a stick.



Correct me if I am wrong, but it only has two strings?


----------



## Jontain

Lol yep he has an olive on a stick bass and all his basses appear to be two string. Pretty sure this is discussed a few pages back <


----------



## clouds

Ah, ok. That's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## LLink2411

synrgy said:


> Oh, how the mighty have fallen.
> 
> (I seriously, seriously cannot believe that's a PRS... )


The Mira is one of the better looking PRS Guitars, it is like a very thin flat-top Santana.


----------



## JerkyChid

Is it just me or does the Mira's paint make the guitar look like it's made of plastic?


----------



## shredfreak

playstopause said:


>



For some reason i can't stop thinking he went  after he find out his visual aids for inlay placement didn't come off anymore, then hoped nobody would notice.


----------



## LLink2411

JerkyChid said:


> Is it just me or does the Mira's paint make the guitar look like it's made of plastic?


Most pastel-finished electric guitars come off like that in low-res pictures.


----------



## The_Icebud

hufschmid said:


>


DUDE! No joke you can win this at Six Flags! They have them with Superman and everything!


----------



## welsh_7stinger

this guitar is ugly as sin, the shape is unpracticale. nd y the fuck would u want a football guitar? seariously y?


----------



## TomParenteau

Gosh. The Danish forum one makes sure the T.O.M. does the bad things T.O.M.s do by putting the tailpiece back so far.

I bet that guy knows a whole lot more about guitars now.


----------



## C2Aye

As much as I love Paul Gilbert and his music...






...that is an awful guitar.


----------



## matt397

C2Aye said:


> As much as I love Paul Gilbert and his music...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that is an awful guitar.


looks like the Ibby RG2228 headstock


----------



## vampiregenocide

matt397 said:


> looks like the Ibby RG2228 headstock


 
I believe it's a reversed Icema headstock, like the 2228 has. I really like the look of that guitar to be honest, most of those violin style guitars look meh, but I quite like that.


----------



## Prydogga

I would never buy it, but PG pulls off that guitar so well.


----------



## C2Aye

I guess it was the early 90's when people were recovering from the fact that the 80's were over 

I love some of PG's new guitars though. The reverse Iceman (with three single coils for the win!) is pretty sweet.

It's just this...I mean, try getting to the 22nd fret on that...ugh.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd probably just use it for chord work and rhythm shit, that big body would probably give it a nice fat tone.


----------



## pink freud

C2Aye said:


> I guess it was the early 90's when people were recovering from the fact that the 80's were over
> 
> I love some of PG's new guitars though. The reverse Iceman (with three single coils for the win!) is pretty sweet.
> 
> It's just this...I mean, try getting to the 22nd fret on that...ugh.



I think he had it made for the Beatles coverband that he was/is in.


----------



## C2Aye

pink freud said:


> I think he had it made for the Beatles coverband that he was/is in.



That instuctional vid is ancient, way before he did Yellow Matter Custurd. He uses an RG/PG for that.


----------



## Disco Volante

This should come as no surprise, but I'd like to add Devries most recent atrocities to the list:


----------



## TheSilentWater

Disco Volante said:


> This should come as no surprise, but I'd like to add Devries most recent atrocities to the list:
> -snip-


----------



## possumkiller

Dont know if this has been posted yet but its pretty awesome.


----------



## chucknorrishred

^


----------



## ibanez254

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## gunshow86de

Of course it would have a Dimebucker.


----------



## C2Aye

It takes a very sane man to produce the latest line of Shovelcasters, judging from that vid


----------



## Snytbaggen

possumkiller said:


> Dont know if this has been posted yet but its pretty awesome.




Holy crap I kind of want one.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Is it my idea or does the shovel guitar sound decent?I mean really...Devries can't make actual pieces of wood sound right,and this guy made a shovel into a guitar!!!


----------



## signalgrey

who makes the dimebucker? SD?
makes that shovel sing for sure.


----------



## signalgrey

Disco Volante said:


> This should come as no surprise, but I'd like to add Devries most recent atrocities to the list:



vampire...fuckin....the anti christ.
To hell Descent.... shouldnt it be "Descend to hell"?

looks like his chinese factories are doing his grammar work too.


----------



## MrMcSick

Wow, he must of saw pics of the Amfisound guitars. What a poor attempt of biting their amazing looking "viking ship" V.


----------



## shredfreak

Not sure what to think ...


----------



## littlephil

shredfreak said:


> Not sure what to think ...



That thing looks awesome! I'd hate to try sliding up the neck though, look at them damn fret ends!


----------



## Jontain

Hehe i think that is pretty awesome too, really love it when people aim to make something almost completely different to anything else out there, as apposed to just trying to change the shape for asthetics


----------



## Deathmetal94564

The Dark Wolf said:


> Wow.  UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ILBJp2yvAW4/SAKBBpbwLbI/AAAAAAAAAPI/8tV00NrGW9o/s400/01-11penis.jpg Possibly NWS



what the fuck!!!!!???????


----------



## Chronograph

This is what happens when a good luthier is forced to follow jerky freaking customer's orders.. 

I know the luthier. He is a very talented and experienced guitar builder. He's done a whole bunch of amazing electric, acoustic and semi-acoustic instruments. They are all of high end quality and also look great. 

This particular thing was done for Mr. Makarevich, the then-popular Russian artist back in the 80s now turning into complete redneck clownade. 

I wish the luthier wasn't in such a desperate financial situiation to be forced to build this crap.


----------



## Chronograph

That's seen better.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

possumkiller said:


> Dont know if this has been posted yet but its pretty awesome.




...


Did I just watch some Russian guy make a guitar out of a spade?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

littlephil said:


> That thing looks awesome! I'd hate to try sliding up the neck though, look at them damn fret ends!



They're actually rounded off and smooth. That guitar is in one of my many guitar books, I've always wanted to play it on stage, maybe cover 'Chapel Of Ghouls' with it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Ive been offended by everything Ive seen so far... I had to stop on page 1 because I was SICK.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## LLink2411

possumkiller said:


>


That shape is a hell of a lot better than the EX.


----------



## SkullCrusher

If you listen to the start of the Shover guitar vid, The Russian guy says "MotherF*cker, son of a bitch" !!! lol which makes me think he may not be russian!?


----------



## Bigfan

Russians are incapable of speaking english? Shit man, I never knew.


----------



## german7




----------



## Bigfan

I prefer the vintage ekos, but even these new ones make me want to start a surf group just to get endorsed by them.


----------



## possumkiller

I dig that pickup combo.


----------



## bostjan

shredfreak said:


>



...


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## metalmonster

some guitars on the topic are ugly . 

some are really failures , eg , giant guitars , or so , or wangcaster ... they are really ... even worse than bad taste , i think , when you even spend time/money to get a dick-shaped guitar , it's time to quit 

Some are , like the last one , examples of design that might be interesting , actually . More in the eye of a designer than the eye of a guitarist , but interesting . 

Some are really friggin' ugly , you wonder what is it exactly (is that ... a guitar?) and you even wonder if it's playable or not as a musical instrument . 
What stupid creep would want a guitar looking like it's made of melting plastic ... or looking like a dick :'/ is the question i ask myself when i see some of those atrocities .


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

What's with all the Gittler hate? They were designed awesomely, and were some of the first guitars to incorporate hexaphonic pickup systems.

Is it to different for you to comprehend?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dragonblade629 said:


> What's with all the Gittler hate? They were designed awesomely, and were some of the first guitars to incorporate hexaphonic pickup systems.
> 
> Is it to different for you to comprehend?



Creativity and ingenuity does not equal an aesthetically pleasing instrument. 

Is that too difficult to comprehend?


----------



## MetalGravy

Chronograph said:


> That's seen better.





DO WANT!!!!


----------



## SirMyghin

MetalGravy said:


> DO WANT!!!!



Indeed, I showed that to the wife ( a huge shark fan) and it might be one of the few ways to sneak a new guitar into the house and not get murdered.


----------



## Asrial

david1405 said:


> I know its a bass but still its ugly


Posted in the first pages of this thread, but whatever.
I seriously lold so hard when i saw it. XD
DO WANT ONE OF THESE!


----------



## ZEBOV

Ladies and djentlemen! I present to you the guitar that will revolutionize music forever... even though we'll only make 1800 and never produce it again. The Gibson Firebird X!


----------



## bostjan

^ Knew it was only a matter of time...


----------



## ZEBOV

^Edited shortly after you posted.

How was that supposed to be so revolutionary if they're only making 1800?! A revolutionary device of any kind has to be mass produced in order for it to be revolutionary.


----------



## Disco Volante

How about every new guitar Gibson has released?


----------



## LLink2411

That explorer seems to be based off of EVH's cut-up explorer from what back when. The one Jackson / Charvel used as inspiration for the "random star"-shape.


----------



## Jack Secret

LLink2411 said:


> That explorer seems to be based off of EVH's cut-up explorer from what back when.



More like that Explorer wants to be a Guild Blade Runner but instead looks like a piece of cheese that was ravaged by mice.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Jack Secret said:


> More like that Explorer wants to be a Guild Blade Runner but instead looks like a piece of cheese that was ravaged by mice.



I always thought it looked like the front grill of an old Timee Train.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I quite like that explorer with the cut-away bit, the rest are ugly though.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## unclejemima218

wow. after looking through this thread for a good 2 hours I can't wait to go look at some nice looking guitars. I definitely appreciate my guitars more bahahaha


----------



## LLink2411

Jack Secret said:


> More like that Explorer wants to be a Guild Blade Runner but instead looks like a piece of cheese that was ravaged by mice.


Nah.

Gibson "Shark Fin"





EVH "Shark"





Guild "Bladerunner"






Which two look most alike?


----------



## CapinCripes

I... Oh god why? 
OLD BC RICH CUSTOM IRONBIRD ELECTRIC GUITAR 1 OF A KIND | eBay


----------



## ivancic1al

What the....



Well it certainly is "1 of a kind" the same way that this Lambo is "1 of a kind":


----------



## Metal_Webb

"...the pro took into consideration the items condition, rarity, and all that fun stuff and valued it $500-$800."


----------



## danger5oh

Maybe that's where Ron Thal got the idea for his Swiss Cheese Vigier lol... I especially like how in the description it says "Body: Solid"... clearly!


----------



## Edika

So know wrecking an instrument allows you to sell it at a price of a new ironbird? Can this guy appraise my guitars also? I am guessing my old Squier can be sold for around 1000$!!!


----------



## Leuchty




----------



## Ketzer

So... It's got a USA BCR Neckplate, a Kahler FLYER, a neck someone fished out of a trashpile, and a very poorly filled neck pickup cavity. Sorry, but I'll pass.


----------



## CapinCripes

Ketzer said:


> So... It's got a USA BCR Neckplate, a Kahler FLYER, a neck someone fished out of a trashpile, and a very poorly filled neck pickup cavity. Sorry, but I'll pass.



my theory is that it was a NJ Ironbird that had its head stock broken and some guy said fuck it, stripped the finish and put Swiss cheese holes in it. i may be wrong but i am fairly certain that that corpse of a guitar used to be an NJ ironbird.


----------



## clubshred

What in the name of Jesus H. Tapdancing Christ is this?????

80's HAMER SCARAB -- made in USA | eBay

I had a sweet (and rare) 24-fret Hamer Scarab USA way back and it was a very nice "odd" shaped guitar with good tone. What would possess someone to do this? Ugh...


----------



## AySay

lol there are gloves in the bag...who does that?


----------



## Aurochs34

easily the most badass guitar ever.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Am I the only one who actually likes it?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I don't really like Ironbirds... but man, no guitar deserves that.


----------



## Pooluke41

Aurochs34 said:


> easily the most badass guitar ever.



Screws in a locking nut, Pure Win.


----------



## CapinCripes

you know I think the real question here is who the hell was the expert who valued it at $500-$800 and how high was he at the time?


----------



## signalgrey

DEVRIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just A Box

Well, at least the seller describes it correctly as "Brutally Redone".


----------



## elq

Aurochs34 said:


>




Strictly 7?


----------



## Ketzer

Pooluke41 said:


> Screws in a locking nut, Pure Win.



Old Kahler locking nuts used flathead screws.


----------



## Blood Ghost

Most Dean graphic guitars just rub me the wrong way, but they don't strike me as hideous or anything. However, these are disgusting.













Now, this guitar is horrible, but I would totally play it and I actually GAS for it off and on. 






First mod would be to remove all traces of Dimebag from the guitar out of sheer respect for the poor guy.

Lastly, the abomination of all abominations...


















Nothing more can be said.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Anything with a Bigsby belongs in this thread. Horrible, useless, ugly, archaic, unstable pieces of shit that can make every guitar ever made look horrible.
They look like something that came out of a farm in the 1930s.

Sample:






Ugh.

That V would be beautiful if not for the antique farming machinery that's been inserted into its anus.


----------



## UnderTheSign

I don't mind Bigsby's on Les Pauls and such... But yeah, they're fucking ridiculous on V's!


----------



## narad

BucketheadRules said:


> Anything with a Bigsby belongs in this thread. Horrible, useless, ugly, archaic, unstable pieces of shit that can make every guitar ever made look horrible.
> They look like something that came out of a farm in the 1930s.




Love 'em on guitars that look like they came out of a farm in the 1930s:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah I'm not a fan of bigsby shit..


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

I can't be bothered to look through all 50 pages and make sure nobody else has posted this one... but I think this thing is fugly...


----------



## decypher

I won't go back either, it might have been posted, maybe even by me after a few drinks... I just find this stuff so extremely clichee and tasteless. I don't get it.






LOL - those rib bones don't make any sense at all in relation to the skull etc. - and it's just corny crap (cool suspenders though... ;-) )






People really spend +3K for this??? I assume it's to match their waterbeds with tiger striped sheets...






This one defintely is the worst. An awful 80s airbrush graphic with a snake coming out of a skull. Great, that really wants me to get out my credit card and pay the big bucks 

(btw. I love Lynch's stuff including his contribution to "Maximum Security", I just don't get over the ultra-cheese...)


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

I really dislike the Gibson Firebird X things, not really because of the look, just because they're not traditional. =(
And computerised D=<


----------



## atticmike

shredfreak said:


> For some reason i can't stop thinking he went  after he find out his visual aids for inlay placement didn't come off anymore, then hoped nobody would notice.



his guitars are fugly above all


----------



## Jack Secret

So the Firebird X actually came out? I thought it was a bad dream and the prototype got buried in the desert with all those Gibson Hendrix Experience Strats never to be mentioned again.






MINE EYES THEY BURNSES!


----------



## bostjan

Wow! Somebody's really flexing their luthier skills on that BC Rich! If I had done that, I would be embarrassed.

This isn't nearly as entertaining, but you gotta love the guitar builders who just can't make a guitar without putting a skull somewhere:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

decypher said:


> People really spend +3K for this??? I assume it's to match their waterbeds with tiger striped sheets...


I don't mind that guitar actually, bot not for $3000+!!!!


----------



## UnderTheSign

Just because it has a graphic instead of an 'AAAAAAAAAAAAA+' fancy top it means it's not worth it, right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I like the yellow/black ESP


----------



## Xaios

Blood Ghost said:


> Now, this guitar is horrible, but I would totally play it and I actually GAS for it off and on.



Oh man. A good buddy of mine owns one of those, and he's so proud of it. I just don't have the heart to tell him how awful it is.


----------



## iron blast

UnderTheSign said:


> Just because it has a graphic instead of an 'AAAAAAAAAAAAA+' fancy top it means it's not worth it, right?



Paint should never cost as much as exotic wood in my opinion. I feel Esp is far over priced, as are others like Jackson, Ibanez J customs prestige's , Gibson's, Fender's ect. There are several companies that can sell a far supperior guitar in material fit and finish at this cost. I feel most of the time you end up paying for the name/logo rather than quality components and features. I understand quality of the build with some of these companies is attractive but I don't see how it merits a 3g + price tag when its on a standard bolt on/ set neck , solid painted plain maple or mahogany guitar with stock pickups and non locking tunning keys, no shielding in the cavity, no plek, plain rosewood or maple board standard scale ect especially when they sell average priced guitars close to or the same quality as the high priced ones . Sorry about the rant lol


----------



## Hollowway

decypher said:


> I won't go back either, it might have been posted, maybe even by me after a few drinks... I just find this stuff so extremely clichee and tasteless. I don't get it.



 Now it's cliche but in the '80s that was the coolest thing ever. To deny it is to deny adolescence and maleness.


----------



## Goatchrist

>


This seriously reminds me of a gynecology tool between girl legs.... sry.. it kinda creeps me out!


----------



## Ketzer

An endorsement like that only makes me want one more.


----------



## UnderTheSign

iron blast said:


> Paint should never cost as much as exotic wood in my opinion. I feel Esp is far over priced, as are others like Jackson, Ibanez J customs prestige's , Gibson's, Fender's ect. There are several companies that can sell a far supperior guitar in material fit and finish at this cost. I feel most of the time you end up paying for the name/logo rather than quality components and features. I understand quality of the build with some of these companies is attractive but I don't see how it merits a 3g + price tag when its on a standard bolt on/ set neck , solid painted plain maple or mahogany guitar with stock pickups and non locking tunning keys, no shielding in the cavity, no plek, plain rosewood or maple board standard scale ect especially when they sell average priced guitars close to or the same quality as the high priced ones . Sorry about the rant lol


Very often, a custom paint job (like the tiger stripe) costs much more time and money to do than a figured top. I don't see why it shouldn't cost as much.


----------



## iron blast

If these guitars where indeed hand painted free form I could see it being true
but those george lynch dimebag and other ones are not usually hand painted its usually decal or stenciled and takes no longer to paint then any other guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

iron blast said:


> If these guitars where indeed hand painted free form I could see it being true
> but those george lynch dimebag and other ones are not usually hand painted its usually decal or stenciled and takes no longer to paint then any other guitar.



The ESP Lynch guitars (unlike the LTD models) are truly painted. ESP has some of the best artists out there on their staff to do painting and airbrush work. Just take a look at some of their CS stuff. 

I know that USA Deans were all hand painted until very recently, and some models still may be.


----------



## clubshred

I played one of those J Frog customs like the one that George Lynch played and it's not the most comfortable guitar in the world - that's for sure. But it definitely looks cool - nice work overall the way the "bones" are done.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

My Turd-o-caster...


----------



## nickgray

/thread


----------



## Diggy

more from the heavils

the toilet guitar


----------



## Infamous Impact

Diggy said:


> more from the heavils
> 
> the toilet guitar


5 strings!?!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can be wrong, but the person who owned these would raise the "WHY!!?!?" factor. 

And not sure if many people like Italia guitars, but....


----------



## CapinCripes

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices 
i love how the seller says in the third sentence that the body is in perfect condition.


----------



## antman95

Diggy said:


> more from the heavils
> 
> the toilet guitar



I think thats a banjo, not a guitar


----------



## TRENCHLORD

CapinCripes said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> i love how the seller says in the third sentence that the body is in perfect condition.


 
Good one.
It's in such ggreat shape that it's selling for the price of the pickups .


----------



## Horizongeetar93

It only plays in the key of 8-BIT!


----------



## pushpull7

edit, lame joke


----------



## thelarrinator

All of the fancy custom ESP's with the theme of angels, religion, skulls, being patriotic and yeah...
I'm not game for scouting them all out, but pretty much ESP's marketing scheme to weeaboos


----------



## 7deadlysins666

thelarrinator said:


> All of the fancy custom ESP's with the theme of angels, religion, skulls, being patriotic and yeah...
> I'm not game for scouting them all out, but pretty much ESP's marketing scheme to weeaboos



You have to look at those in a different way to appreciate them. Yes some of the Japanese artists play them, but they are really meant to show what ESP's custom shop is capable of doing. They are show pieces, that Can be played, but they're not really meant to be played if that makes any sense. This is why most of the pictures of them come from NAMM or other trade shows.


----------



## avenger

Pooluke41 said:


> Screws in a locking nut, Pure Win.


Actually I believe some older locking nuts used those screws, I have an older charvel with a nut very similar to that and it uses those large flat head type screws.


----------



## thelarrinator

7deadlysins666 said:


> You have to look at those in a different way to appreciate them. Yes some of the Japanese artists play them, but they are really meant to show what ESP's custom shop is capable of doing. They are show pieces, that Can be played, but they're not really meant to be played if that makes any sense. This is why most of the pictures of them come from NAMM or other trade shows.



I totally understand that, each to their own about the appearance of them and such and yes it's mesmerising what they can do with a simple guitar.
It's not about appreciation of sound in specific i mean here, the thread was asking about bugly guitars and to me; they take the cake.


----------



## Gabe_LTD

IDk If this guitar has been posted ...But this is a 9 string microtonal Guitar from ron sword...( who is the biggest cunt ahha)


----------



## slapnutz

Gabe_ESP said:


> IDk If this guitar has been posted ...But this is a 9 string microtonal Guitar from ron sword...( who is the biggest cunt ahha)



The body top and design is really nice IMO, however like most 8+ string guitars, the headstock looks out of place and crap.


----------



## MJMinky

This is awful. Crappy graphics and shape


----------



## Key_Maker

Disco Volante said:


> How about every new guitar Gibson has released?


----------



## USMarine75

^ WTF is this?


----------



## gunshow86de

USMarine75 said:


> ^ WTF is this?



The results of drinking on the job.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Ernie Ball, I love you, but dear god..


----------



## Enselmis

TimmaethBoy said:


> Ernie Ball, I love you, but dear god..



I'd buy one if it plays like any other Music Man. I actually kinda like it.


----------



## JStraitiff

Some of you have strange taste to think these are bad because a really large portion of these i would play. Especially the reverse strat, sushi guitar and all these other whacky ones.

Maybe im the one with strange taste.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Gabe_ESP said:


> IDk If this guitar has been posted ...But this is a 9 string microtonal Guitar from ron sword...( who is the biggest cunt ahha)



I like that guitar.  But the guy is an asshole.


----------



## Alberto7

^ The guitar is fine but the headstock looks like a cutting board. That, and Ron Sword is a douchesickle.


----------



## mcleanab

^ I hate dealing with jerks... but man I'd love to try out or even hear that 9 string microtonal...

Reminded me of this... although I wouldn't call this guitar "horrible" but him beating the fret into place was a bit frightening:


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

Just a bit too much abalone?


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bass, but still horrible:


----------



## jazz_munkyy

this is my guitar
its got like 5 different woods glued to it, not to mention its plywood
it does play like butter tho e__e




the vendettas not much better


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Anything with either one of those logos pretty much gets my vote


----------



## Bigfan

ooh, snap, Drak.


----------



## Djent




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Anything with either one of those logos pretty much gets my vote


 




DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And for the record..dear merciless Satan that Halberd is GORGEOUS. I have always..always hated Ibanez and I never thought in a million years I'd actually consider owning one, but that Halberd is so goddamn beautiful that I'm honestly reconsidering my stance on the issue. That thing is by far the best thing I've ever seen Ibanez do, and it's instantly one of top guitars I'd like to get my hands on and try.


----------



## Jet9

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



HE DONE BROUGHT OUT THE QUOTES. SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## ROAR

Im waiting for someone to post those Rick Toone's


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ROAR said:


> Im waiting for someone to post those Rick Toone's



So am I.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I'll be over here in the corner, hiding from all of this ingloriousness.


----------



## jazz_munkyy

schecter>ibanez

just tieing my noose


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Well..almost anything..and even that I wouldn't get just due to it being an Ibanez...maybe I can have RAN make it and save myself the trouble


----------



## Into Obsidian

jazz_munkyy said:


> schecter>ibanez
> 
> just tieing my noose


----------



## bob123

jazz_munkyy said:


> schecter>ibanez
> 
> just tieing my noose



Don't bother tying it, I have a guillotine ready for you


----------



## pushpull7

You guys are bumming me out.

Post the guitar of horrible, not the rapper/logo/whatever of horrible.

I just bought another ibby today!!!!!!!!  I'll be sure NOT to post pics of it here in this thread


----------



## Alberto7

^ It's been 53 pages... I think that's within the first 5 pages, at least


----------



## pushpull7

Alberto7 said:


> ^ It's been 53 pages... I think that's within the first 5 pages, at least



I know I went through it, but I can't remember. Well, it's worth doing twice


----------



## Alberto7

^ Don't take my word for it though, I didn't search either, but I'm sure it's in the thread. It's just that whenever there's a thread about anything horrible, awkward, funny, or about male reproductive organs, the Wangcaster comes up in one way or another


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

This is definately gonna get me banned, but......


----------



## pushpull7

sigh


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

jazz_munkyy said:


> schecter>ibanez
> 
> just tieing my noose


I'll be one of the few people to agree with this. I don't hate Ibanez, but they're definitely not my thing. To each their own though.


----------



## pushpull7

I just find it horrible that the day I ordered a new ibby all of the sudden HORRIBLE guitar land turned into ibby hate land. 

I guess I just need to take my ball and go home (sniff............not! hehe)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

*Lets get this thread back to posting pics of weird guitars not a troll fest. *


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ahem...





















Yeah, I love Ibanez and all, but that wasn't a good year.


----------



## Don Vito

^ What in Satan's name are those things??!!

Who was responsible for this??!!


----------



## bob123

Tru dat. those are HIDEOUS.




My vote. I know its iconic. I know its history inside and out. I know its probably going to be one of the most valuable guitars in existence.


I KNOW I want it, but its still fucking horrendous to look at.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I love Ibanez and all, but that wasn't a good year.



Fixed.


----------



## Contra

Great art, and both kind of awesome and really awkward. The sperm inlays are hilarious.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ dude that is awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd be the last person to burn on ESP/LTD.... but...






*WHY!?*


----------



## THEE HAMMER

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I love Ibanez and all, but that wasn't a good year.



Thankfully that was a short run and they weren't very popular.


----------



## broj15

Contra said:


> LTD SPERM GUITAR!?
> 
> Great art, and both kind of awesome and really awkward. The sperm inlays are hilarious.


 

I would play that guitar and write nothing but metal songs about sex ed. In all seriousness though, i love it


----------



## Gabe_LTD

Ehhhh Here are are my pickks


----------



## THEE HAMMER

Gabe_ESP said:


> Ehhhh Here are are my pickks



They can be off-putting, but think of where they are from and who they are for. In context those aren't too whacky.

I'd love the Gazette sig, but 4-5k is a bit prohibitive.


----------



## thatguy87

Seriously. They are all hideous and I haven't personally played one that didn't feel extremely cheap.


----------



## Jet9

bob123 said:


> Tru dat. those are HIDEOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote. I know its iconic. I know its history inside and out. I know its probably going to be one of the most valuable guitars in existence.
> 
> 
> I KNOW I want it, but its still fucking horrendous to look at.



Does anyone have any idea why there's a quarter on it?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

to add value?


----------



## Danukenator

It swings under the bridge so you don't need a block when restringing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Danukenator said:


> It swings under the bridge so you don't need a block when restringing.



Nah. It was originally used on EVH's strat to keep the Floyd leveled and to prevent it from floating. He didn't like to pull back on it. 

Notice the quarter is drilled into the body.


----------



## Jet9

Danukenator said:


> It swings under the bridge so you don't need a block when restringing.



It's drilled in at 2 places, that thing's not going anywhere. That would be a good Idea, though.


----------



## Aevolve

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Anything with either one of those logos pretty much gets my vote



I own both of these.


----------



## Blood Ghost

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> My Turd-o-caster...



Honestly dude, that guitar is kind of cool in a way.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN

Blood Ghost said:


> Honestly dude, that guitar is kind of cool in a way.




 Thanks.,.Its much uglier in person. The top(poplar) started out looking pretty good but the more I shaped and sanded, the mineral streaks got lighter and it turned a puke lavender color. I tried shooting it with a tinted clear and it went downhill from there.
Ive started a new body,.,this one should burn quite nicely...

As it is now






Still kinda horrible...


----------



## CapinCripes

just.. why?


----------



## Gabe_LTD

KxK guiars make Some AWesome guitars, but this is just ugly...






ewww minarik guitars 





This guitar might of been posted on here already.
im not dissing on municipal waste or anything But Man that GUITAR is UGLY


----------



## Zado

schecter genesis





gibson emmenthal





ibanez giger (stops being cool after 3 seconds)





schecter b2 stealth

ibanez RG in general (sorry guys,but that shape is just wrong to me)

H-S-H guitars






and 98% of japanese artist ESP


----------



## GSingleton

I like the giger....


----------



## 7stringDemon

Gabe_ESP said:


> KxK guiars make Some AWesome guitars, but this is just ugly...


 
Don't diss Karl Sander's flying W!!!!!! 

And yes, it's a W. Not an M. 

However, I will admit that the 11 string headstock could have been more tasteful. Maybe if they just curved the sides in a bit and made it more like a spike. Same with the 6 string headstock


----------



## Purelojik

i actually like that movable fret microtonal guitar. just the innovative portion. the actual sound i dont care for. but its pretty cool i'll admit


----------



## technomancer

7stringDemon said:


> Don't diss Karl Sander's flying W!!!!!!
> 
> And yes, it's a W. Not an M.
> 
> However, I will admit that the 11 string headstock could have been more tasteful. Maybe if they just curved the sides in a bit and made it more like a spike. Same with the 6 string headstock



Downside to building for endorsers: you have to give them what they ask for


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I love Ibanez and all, but that wasn't a good year.



When did schecter run ibanez xD


----------



## Poho

......... said:


>



The other guitarist in my band has a sparkly goldfish guitar from this guy. It's fucking hideous, and the butt of many jokes


----------



## Mister-Tux

Thats Ibanez guitars!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Gabe_ESP said:


>



I like that.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



To be fair to them, that's quite a cool shape. They could have made it work.

In other news, though:






That makes me want to kill.


----------



## Knyas

BucketheadRules said:


> To be fair to them, that's quite a cool shape. They could have made it work.



It's basically just a sanded-down B.C. Rich Mockingbird.

And I assume you mean you want to kill people with that guitar, considering how sharp it is.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Knyas said:


> It's basically just a sanded-down B.C. Rich Mockingbird.
> 
> And I assume you mean you want to kill people with that guitar, considering how sharp it is.



You could quite easily disembowel a stage intruder with that headstock... but I think that if I'd been stupid enough to buy one in the first place I'd probably rather gut myself with it.


----------



## Contra




----------



## Don Vito

Gabe_ESP said:


> KxK guiars make Some AWesome guitars, but this is just ugly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guitar might of been posted on here already.
> im not dissing on municipal waste or anything But Man that GUITAR is UGLY


Screw you man I love the KxK Sanders and the Waste V.


----------



## RuffeDK




----------



## Swyse

One of carvin's best looking creations.


----------



## Gabe_LTD

kennedyblake said:


> Screw you man I love the KxK Sanders and the Waste V.



Im sorry I just don't like those shapes at all...

oh well here is this


----------



## Blood Ghost

CapinCripes said:


> just.. why?



This one made me laugh for some reason. Odd.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

This one really deserves to be here


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY




----------



## Pav

Something tells me the neck feels pretty stiff.


----------



## Force

Those nuts would be pretty hard to tightened.

I bet the dickhead who came up with this idea was sacked, then he started balling his eyes out.


----------



## TankJon666

I can't believe I just spent the best part of an hour looking at this thread....


----------



## hembryguitars

Damn. I had hoped a lot more Hembrys were going to show up in this thread...


----------



## pushpull7

Gabe_LTD said:


> oh well here is this



too funny!


----------



## Into Obsidian

Force said:


> Those nuts would be pretty hard to tightened.
> 
> I bet the dickhead who came up with this idea was sacked, then he started balling his eyes out.


----------

